# 

## Kryspin

Temat zapewne drażliwy bo mamy na forum właścicieli czworonogów jak i forumowiczów, któzy cierpią gdy w nocy ujada/szczeka pies sąsiada.

Podpowiedzcie co w takim momencie zrobić gdy sąsiada pies albo wyje przez pół nocy albo szczeka. Budzi się dziecko zresztą i dorośli domownicy też spać nie mogą.  Dodam że jakieś ozmowy z sąsiadem spełzły na niczym. 
Czy są jakieś aspekty prawne do wykorzystania o zakłócaniu spokoju itd itd.

----------


## Barbossa

otruj
sąsiada, nie psa
ja też mam takiego [email protected][email protected]%% syna sąsiada, co wystawia na balkon swoją 50 kilogramową pociechę i ta ćwiczy echo na osiedlu; co prawda robi to w dzień ale kurwica bierze i tak
w nocy to wiadomo, zakłócanie spokoju, a w dzień można mówić o tym samym?

niniejszym przyłączam się do pytania...

----------


## krys1

Jestem za,*otruć właściciela*, wtedy pies zdechnie naturalnie i nie czepią się obrońcy praw zwierząt. Obrońców praw człowieka i tak nie ma.

----------


## Heath

> sąsiada pies albo wyje przez pół nocy albo szczeka.


nawet mnie nie strasz   :ohmy:   :Wink2:  

do tego jeszcze oczyszczalnia   :Confused:

----------


## Kryspin

Słuchajcie ale jak ten trudny temat ugryść...

Zapowiada się niezłe cacko qurna

----------


## Heath

A innym sąsiadom to nie przeszkadza? Zbierzcie się i idźcie do niego. 
czy on zamyka tego psa, czy biega sobie wolno?

----------


## Kryspin

Generalnie to jeszcze etap gdzie nie wielu jest sąsiadów ale jest dwóch wspaniałych jeden ma dwa psy a drugi nie inaczej tylko też ma dwa psy. Ten drugi jest przez siatkę ze mną... a ja mam okna sypialni 4 metry od jego ogrodzenia...  
narazie nie ma się z kim zebrać... zresztą jak to sąsiadka twiedzi to kwestia przyzwyczajenia... ach qurwa co za...

----------


## gogo5660

To moze jak nie mozna skasowac sasiada to trzeba psa  :Wink2:   a moze sprobuj sypnac cuś po płot   :Wink2:

----------


## mww

No pies raczej niewiele winien. Tak się nauczył i tak robi. Zresztą nie ten to następny, prawie wszystkie szczekają w takich okolicznościach. 
Może by tak w środku nocy, jak Cię wycie czy szczekanie obudzi, pofatygować się do sąsiada uprzejmie zwrócić uwagę...bądź zapytać czy się kto nie kręci bo pies nerwowe znaki daje? Kilka nocy się zaprzesz i będziesz chodził niewyspany, ale sąsiad też... i może wtedy coś go ruszy?

----------


## gogo5660

A moze policja albo straz miejska cos pomoze od czegos te ćwoki sa. Zrobia sobie przerwe od zakladania blokad na kola i przejada sie do sasiada  :Wink2:

----------

Z humanitarnych sposobów dających natychmiastowy efekt wymieniłbym polanie wodą z szlafu najlepiej zakończoną ogrodniczą końcówką. Zamyka się piesek w ciągu sekundy bez wzg. czy jest z rasy lubiącej wodę czy nie. Wystarczy naprawdę krótkie polanie, które go nie zmoczy w widoczny sposób, takie na pysk. Powtórzysz to kilkukrotnie, aż zajarzy, że wycie nieodłącznie wiąże się z prysznicem i po zawodach.

----------


## gonsiorek

Mój sasiad ma kojec w granicy z zamkniętym owczarkiem 5 metrów od mojego budynku, działki wąskie 13 metrowe. Pies sasiada siedzi w wybetonowanym wybiegu i ma juz chorobę, która dopada zwierzaki w zoo - chodzi jak po**bany w kółko, szczeka bez sensu i daje popisy wycia np o 23-1 w nocy. Delikatna rozmowa z sasiadem dała mi świadecto, że nic z tym nie zrobie - "pies na podwórku musi być, pies ma dobrze bo inne maja drewniane budy a ten ma piekny wybetonowany tarasik, pies nie biega po zieleni bo od szczynów zieleń żółknie" - to już sie dziedziczy... niestety. A ja sie zastanawiam co teraz zrobić bo wiatry dośc często wieją do mnie przez ten kojec i niosa tę niezapomnianą nutkę psiej kupy ...

----------


## michall.m

spokojnie..., są sposoby, tzn. ja znam jeden:
interwencja strazy miejskiej (wczesniej warto porozmawiać z sąsiadem, bo straż o to pyta i jest to twój atut: "rozmawiałem, nie poskutkowało"), straż składa wniosek do Sadu Grodzkiego=grzywna, u nas w bloku poskutkowało, jamnior szczekał non-stop, *tylko w dzień*, gdy włascicieli nie było w domu, czyli jakieś 10 godz dziennie, a sasiad, który interweniował pracuje w domu i bardzo mu to dokuczało. Swoją drogą szkoda psiny  :sad:  , tyle godzin samiutka....

----------

> Mój sasiad ma kojec w granicy z zamkniętym owczarkiem 5 metrów od mojego budynku, działki wąskie 13 metrowe. Pies sasiada siedzi w wybetonowanym wybiegu i ma juz chorobę, która dopada zwierzaki w zoo - chodzi jak po**bany w kółko, szczeka bez sensu i daje popisy wycia np o 23-1 w nocy. Delikatna rozmowa z sasiadem dała mi świadecto, że nic z tym nie zrobie - "pies na podwórku musi być, pies ma dobrze bo inne maja drewniane budy a ten ma piekny wybetonowany tarasik, pies nie biega po zieleni bo od szczynów zieleń żółknie" - to już sie dziedziczy... niestety. A ja sie zastanawiam co teraz zrobić bo wiatry dośc często wieją do mnie przez ten kojec i niosa tę niezapomnianą nutkę psiej kupy ...


Widzę, że nie masz dużo miejsca. Na Twoim miejscu zastanowiłbym się nad odgrodzeniem się od kojca takimi keramzytowymi donicami-pustakami ustawianymi jedne na drugich. Tworzą zwarty mur, w którym rosnąć mogą ozdobne kwiaty. nie widzisz i nie masz zapachów z kojca.
Ja miałem podobną sytuację i postawiłem sobie wzdłuż kojca budynek gospodarczy na rózne ogrodnicze zabawki, częściowo przeznaczony na drewutnię.

----------


## Krisker

> otruj
> sąsiada, nie psa
> ja też mam takiego [email protected][email protected]%% syna sąsiada, co wystawia na balkon swoją 50 kilogramową pociechę i ta ćwiczy echo na osiedlu; co prawda robi to w dzień ale kurwica bierze i tak
> w nocy to wiadomo, zakłócanie spokoju, a w dzień można mówić o tym samym?
> 
> niniejszym przyłączam się do pytania...


Tobie i autorowi wątku polecam lekturę tych kilku artykułów (jeden z Olsztyna)   :Wink2:  

http://miasta.gazeta.pl/olsztyn/1,48726,4205237.html
http://serwisy.gazeta.pl/metro/1,50145,3122030.html
http://miasta.gazeta.pl/czestochowa/...5,3130982.html
http://miasta.gazeta.pl/warszawa/1,34889,4210213.html

----------


## Kryspin

Dzięki za linki... szkoda, że tak mało ludzi rozumie że ich ukochany pupil zatruwa życie innych... 

Trzeba będzie "polepszyć " stosunki z sąsiadami   :Wink2:   :Wink2:  i zapoznać ich ze strażą miejską.

----------


## suire

I jeszcze tu:
http://www.gazetaecho.pl/cgi-bin/ech...puls/2006.06/5

----------


## kapusta

problem jest wtedy gdy pies ujada i wyje całą noc 
Ale czasami dobrze wyjrzec przez okno gdy w srodku nocy zacznie ujadać pies sąsiada bo moze sie okazać ze świerzo zakupiony komplet ogrodowy odchodzi właśnie do innego własciciela (fakt autentyczny)

Mam psa typowego fotelowca ktory całą noc spi w fotelu  , kiedys w nocy wybiegł na balkon i ujadał z godzinę - rano wychodząc do roboty zebrałem reprymendę od sąsiada za ujadanie psa - po południu urządziliśmy  z sąsiadem stype własnie po stracie swiezo zakupionego pieknego zeliwnego kompletu mebli ogrodowych - od tej pory mój pies mu już nie przeszkadza

----------


## Barbossa

to na moim osiedlu pewnie sami złodzieje, skoro bydlę cały czas ujada..
ale wiadomo warszafka, kogo by tu lubił, pewnie i własnego opiekuna nienawidzi...

----------


## kapusta

wiadomo swiatowe miasto -zycie towarzyskie kwitnie całą dobe

----------


## Mirek_Lewandowski

A bodaj wczoraj znalazłem gdzieś tu wątek, jak przyzwyczaić sąsiada do szczekania mojego psa  :Evil:  
Też miałem kaukaza za płotem. Potrafił dwie godziny!!! poszczekiwać tak 2-3 razy na minutę. Po otwarciu okna i paru k.. na minut pięć się wyłączał, i albo się udało usnąć, albo i nie. Obłęd.

----------


## Renia

A ja sie tak zastanawiam czy właściciele tych ujadających psów śpią czy nie, skoro sąsiedzi nie mogą parę metrów dalej, to oni chyba tez nie spią ?  :Roll:  
Zabiłabym własnego psa jakby mi nie dawał spać  :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:  
Niech żyją koty !!!

----------


## Renia

> Z humanitarnych sposobów dających natychmiastowy efekt wymieniłbym polanie wodą z szlafu najlepiej zakończoną ogrodniczą końcówką. Zamyka się piesek w ciągu sekundy bez wzg. czy jest z rasy lubiącej wodę czy nie.


Super pomysł. Lałabym bez opamiętania !

----------


## Artek681

Pozdrawiam

Psy są bardzo wrażliwe na pewne dzwięki, które są niesłyszalne dla człowieka. Porozmawiaj z zaprzyjaźnionym listonoszem, to da Ci namiary gdzie można takie urządzenie zakupić. Jest niedrogie i skuteczne. Jak pies zaczyna ujadać wychodzisz na zewnątrz i właczasz urządzenie. Zapewniam, że po kilku razach będzie spokojny

----------


## Barbossa

jeszcze jak będę wiedział ile to kosztuje, gdzie się kupuje, jaki ma zasięg (piesek an balkonie) to będę wniebowzięty

----------


## gonsiorek

> Widzę, że nie masz dużo miejsca. Na Twoim miejscu zastanowiłbym się nad odgrodzeniem się od kojca takimi keramzytowymi donicami-pustakami ustawianymi jedne na drugich. Tworzą zwarty mur, w którym rosnąć mogą ozdobne kwiaty. nie widzisz i nie masz zapachów z kojca.


Tak właśnie chcę zrobić, płotek jednak z uwagi na szerokość - mam garaż w granicy - bedzie drewniany ozdobny i cały obsadzony zimozielonym bluszczem. Mam nadzieje, że to pomoże ...

----------


## Tedii

Moi sąsiedzi mają psy.
Bardzo czujne.
Szczekają jak ktoś się zbliży.
Mi to pasuje,mam darmowy alarm.
W nocy też szczekają ale tylko jak coś się dzieje n.p. dzik,sarna,zając a nawet jeż.
Może w nocy buszuje u sąsiada jeż i pies się wścieka.

----------


## gonsiorek

> Może w nocy buszuje u sąsiada jeż i pies się wścieka.


W takim razie jeż musi miec zegarek jeśli notorycznie przychodzi do psa sąsiada o godz 23.

----------


## Kryspin

Też słyszałem o takich urządzeniach emitujących dźwięki niesłyszalne dla człowieka a słyszalne dla psa i podobno to zdaje egzamin. 

Powstaje tylko problem gdzie to kupić żeby działało skutecznie. Bo jest wiele "imitacji" takich urządzeń które poza swoim istnieniem nic nie wnoszą do sprawy. Cena no cóż można potraktować to jako element budowlany   :Wink2:   :Wink2:  albo dźwiękoochronny   :Wink2:  

Tedii tylko pozazdrościć sąsiadów i ich psów. Kiedyś mieszkałem obok takich ludzi i takiego pieska. Do czasu gdy nie wtargnąłeś na teren pies poza pomrukiwaniem, spokojnym wzrokiem obserwatora nie robił nic. Jak przyszedł właściciel to nawet był milusiński. Ale bez właściciela raczej bym nie próbował wtargnąc za płot. Szkoda tylko że większosć właścicieli psów traktuje swoje pociechy zopełnie inaczej, jest bo jest , szczeka bo szczeka niech szczeka a co tam... a szkolenie i trochę pracy w wychowanie psa to już zupełnie inna bajka. Nie dotyczy.

----------


## Tedii

> W takim razie jeż musi miec zegarek jeśli notorycznie przychodzi do psa sąsiada o godz 23.


No to chyba wszystkie jeże maja zegarki,bo właśnie o takiej porze wychodzą na żer.I jabłek na grzbiecie nie noszą ani nawet nie jedzą.

----------


## SNCF

...

----------


## martadela

Jako psiarz powiem że też się męczę z psami sąsiadów...

Ludziom się wydaje że jak pies ma żarcie to mu już wystarczy, a o wychowywaniu psa to naprawdę niewielu słyszało niestety.

Moje psy są nauczone "ciszy" reagują szczekiem tylko w sytuacjach nietypowych, lub tych których zostały nauczone...

W Niemczech są np wysokie mandaty za hałaśliwego czworonoga, i prawdę powiedziawszy jeszcze takiego tam nie spotkałam....

Prawda jest taka że wszystko zależy od właścicieli, pies jest jak plastelina i wszystko można z niego ulepić... Wściekłego Yorka i cichego owczarka...

----------


## Barbossa

> wszystkie te stwory stworzone przez człowieka a nie przyrode spier..ą do dziur


ale ja mam coś takiego:

prędzej jaja urwę (właścicielowi psa) niż je skrzywdzę
i co ja mam zrobić?   :cry:

----------


## I.W.

> Szkoda tylko że większosć właścicieli psów traktuje swoje pociechy zopełnie inaczej, jest bo jest , szczeka bo szczeka niech szczeka a co tam... a szkolenie i trochę pracy w wychowanie psa to już zupełnie inna bajka. Nie dotyczy.


. Trochę nie na temat ale podobnie rodzice mają spory margines pobłażliwości dla swoich dzieci. Szczegóolnie tych wychowowyanych "bezstresowo". Wolno im wszystko i nieważne że przeszkadza to innym. Jak im ktos zwróci uwagę to wróg nr 1. Np pewna znajoma potrafi godzine opowiadać że sąsiadka zwróciła jej uwagę bo jej pociecha się wydziera i skacze po całym mieszkaniu w bloku przez 16 godzin na dobę.

----------


## simon1234

mam "wilczura",wyczuwa i wyje na karetke z 10 km,tak że zawsze za wczasu wiem że za chwile cos wrzeszczącego pojedzie kolo mnie,co do szczekania  i wycia,czasem wyje jak sie mu zachce ale na to nie znalazlem sposobu,a szczeka tylko na obcych podchodzacych do mojej posesji i do sasiednich niezaleznie od pory dnia i nocy,tak ze sasiedzi sie nie skarża, sa wrecz zadowoleni,maja darmowy system alarmowy,psa zawsze puszczam na noc by mogl spokojnie biegac po calej dzialce ( ok 30 arow)

----------


## Tedii

*Barbossa* weź te koty albo zmień obraz, bo zleci i zabije biedne kociska (szyba popękana).

----------


## gogo5660

Swoja droga fajna skorka z tych kociakow by byla  :Wink2:  akurat na nerki na stare lata  :Wink2:

----------


## Krisker

> Swoja droga fajna skorka z tych kociakow by byla  akurat na nerki na stare lata


A myślisz, że po co On je hoduje   :Lol:   :Wink2:

----------


## Barbossa

w tym kierunku proponuję wątku nie ciągnąć...

----------


## czaruś

> jeszcze jak będę wiedział ile to kosztuje, gdzie się kupuje, jaki ma zasięg (piesek an balkonie) to będę wniebowzięty



http://www.allegro.pl/search.php?str...ZACZ+PS%C3%93W

lub dla majsterkowiczów:
http://www.elektroda.net/inne/odstraszacz_pies.html

----------


## Barbossa

osiągam nirwanę...
dzięki

----------


## ZaKontyK

Skoro już nie śpicie, skoro całe otoczenie słucha wycia, zastosuj może sposób mojego znajomego, górala.

On osiągnąwszy wysoki stan rozdrażnienia wyciem zwierzęcia podchodził do okna, otwierał je, sięgał do, leżącego na parapecie, zapasu niewielkich petard i odpalał jedną z nich. Poczem wyrzucał na swoje podwórko (wcale nie w kierunku pieska).

Żaden z sąsiadów, nigdy,  nie zwrócił mu uwagi, że odpala petardy w środku nocy. Wszyscy doceniali błogą ciszę jaka zapanowywała po wystrzale.

----------


## Magda25

> Skoro już nie śpicie, skoro całe otoczenie słucha wycia, zastosuj może sposób mojego znajomego, górala.
> 
> On osiągnąwszy wysoki stan rozdrażnienia wyciem zwierzęcia podchodził do okna, otwierał je, sięgał do, leżącego na parapecie, zapasu niewielkich petard i odpalał jedną z nich. Poczem wyrzucał na swoje podwórko (wcale nie w kierunku pieska).
> 
> Żaden z sąsiadów, nigdy,  nie zwrócił mu uwagi, że odpala petardy w środku nocy. Wszyscy doceniali błogą ciszę jaka zapanowywała po wystrzale.




bardzo dobry pomysł, ale pewnie bym się na niego nie odważyła... 

Tu gdzie obecnie mieszkamy, w najbliższym sąsiedztwie są 4 psy i tylko 1 z nich nie daje żyć... Duży owczarek, mieszka na wybetonowanym podwórku ogrodzonym murem, ale nie biega swobodnie tylko ma cos w rodzaju uprzęży przyczepionej do stalowej liny długości kilku metrów - jak wyciąg - i może biegać w linii prostej, tam i z powrotem...  Właściciele zamożni, zapracowani... Pies nie jest wyprowadzany na spacery. Czasami szczeka jak opętany kilka godzin, niezależnie od pory dnia i nocy. Jedyny sposób to pozamykanie okien - wtedy szczekanie jest stłumione.

----------


## Barbossa

podkabluj do obrońców praw zwierząt, bo to męczarnia dla psa

----------

> Swoja droga fajna skorka z tych kociakow by byla  akurat na nerki na stare lata


  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Barbossa

> Napisał gogo5660
> 
> Swoja droga fajna skorka z tych kociakow by byla  akurat na nerki na stare lata


widzę, że Kolega nie przychilił się do mojej propozycji...

----------


## Krisker

> Napisał Hans_68
> 
>      
> 
> 
> widzę, że Kolega nie przychilił się do mojej propozycji...


Powiało chłodem   :ohmy:   :Wink2:

----------

> Napisał Hans_68
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał gogo5660
> 
> ...


przyznam, że mnie tekst rozbawił i nie mogłem się oprzeć dać wyraz memu rozbawieniu.
Ale czy to znaczy, że nie możemy troszkę pożartować?

----------


## stalowa

no dobra pośmiali  sie ...
a* Kryspin* jak miał problem tak ma.
też mnie takie wycie męczyło, do pewnej zimowej nocy kiedy już nie wytrzymalam
i wyszłam z miotłą na podwórko, pogoniłam cholerne psisko , ale wchodząc do domu z podwórza poczułam zapach dymu. okazalo się ze mam pożar w piwnicy, a to cholerne psisko uratowalo życie mnie i moim dzieciom.

zanim podrzucicie coś pod płot zastanówcie się...


...a może ty Kryspin strasznie wrednym sąsiadem jesteś, i dlatego tak to bydle wyje, wiesz psy to cholernie inteligentne stworzenia są.  :cool:

----------


## Barbossa

rzeczywiście strasznie inteligentnie wygląda 50 kilowe bydle stojące nieruchomo na balkonie i piłujące ryja na całe osiedle, 
taki psi Einstein

----------


## gonsiorek

> rzeczywiście strasznie inteligentnie wygląda 50 kilowe bydle stojące nieruchomo na balkonie i piłujące ryja na całe osiedle, 
> taki psi Einstein


To może jeśli nie ma wyjścia to należy zaopatrzyć się w wiatróweczkę i walić do potwora z lekko uchylonego okna zastawionego okazałą paprotką, wielkiej krzywdy nie zrobisz ale psycha bydlakowi siądzie i wyjście na balkon nie będize już tak przyjemne. 
Kiedyś, jak mieszkałem w blokach to miałem takiego sąsiada fantastyczego co wystawiał kolumne głośnikową na parapet i zapodawał takie fajne discopolo  w stylu discorelaksu na polsacie - na nic zdały się pokojowe... sąsiad kupił watróweczkę a że kolezka od discopolo był na utrzymaniu mamusi to szybko jego nakłądy finansowe na głośniczki się skończyły   :big grin:  
Betonowa dżungla i tyle, czasem siły trzeba... aczkolwiek zwolennikiem nie jestem, spokojny ze mnie koleś   :cool:

----------


## Barbossa

widzisz, jestem daleki od krzywdzenia zwierząt, chociaż podobny styl reakcji przeszedł mi przez głowę, szkopuł w tym , że te bydle jest równolegle do mojego balkonu, zasłonięte wykuszem
może zburzyć budynek na przeciwko, nie będzie się słowiczy śpiew bydlęcia tak odbijał echem...

----------


## Coobah

mój wujaszek mający sąsiada z psem (Sam nie wiem czy sąsiad, czy pies jest bardziej upierdliwy...) zakupił sobię wiatrówkę...
Kilka strzałów w psią budę, w psa miskę i na chwilę obecną pies zwiewa do budy jak wujaszek otwiera okno, lub unosi rękę  :smile: 
Skoro właściciel nie potrafił wychować psa, zrobił to mój wujaszek  :wink:

----------


## Żona Adwalka

Odkopuję wątek bo mam szczekającego psa za płotem. :mad: 
Bestia szczeka w dzień ( najczęściej gdy nie ma sąsiadów) i w nocy. 
Czy ktoś z Was używał elektronicznego odstraszacza na psy- czegoś w tym stylu http://www.artbron.pl/index.php?a=op...71&kt=&id=1702 ? Skuteczne?

----------


## pawellost

Rozwiązanie znane od lat: 


A na serio - ujadające nocą psy to jest jedyna rzecz, która mnie skutecznie odstrasza od osiedlenia się na wsi/przedmieściach. Ilekroć jestem latem u moich rodziców muszę znosić te hałasy nocą... Z drugiej strony - syreny karetek, policji, straży pożarnej nie robią na mnie najmniejszego wrażenia. Znieczulica, Panie...  :wink:

----------


## Żona Adwalka

> Rozwiązanie znane od lat: 
> 
> 
> A na serio - ujadające nocą psy to jest jedyna rzecz, która mnie skutecznie odstrasza od osiedlenia się na wsi/przedmieściach. Ilekroć jestem latem u moich rodziców muszę znosić te hałasy nocą... Z drugiej strony - syreny karetek, policji, straży pożarnej nie robią na mnie najmniejszego wrażenia. Znieczulica, Panie...


Kot z kałachem to rozwiązanie nie dla mnie- mam w domu alergika :big grin: 

Ponawiam - ktokolwiek widział, ktokolwiek słyszał....http://www.artbron.pl/index.php?a=op...71&kt=&id=1702 .

 Skuteczne?

----------


## grzegorz_si

> Kot z kałachem to rozwiązanie nie dla mnie- mam w domu alergika
> 
> Ponawiam - ktokolwiek widział, ktokolwiek słyszał....http://www.artbron.pl/index.php?a=op...71&kt=&id=1702 .
> 
>  Skuteczne?


Zasięg 8 m to raczej atrapa. Jakby miał tak ze 100 m to już coś.
Ja mam podobny problem. Generalnie na wsiach ludzie muszą mieć ujadającego kundla bo by chyba umarli z tęsknoty za tym cholernym jazgotem.
Już nieraz w głowie planowałem: otrucie, zastrzelenie, powieszenie, przebicie widłami, rozwalenie łba łopatą i różne takie, aż w końcu jakoś tak rano mi się odechciewa krzywdzić żywego zwierzaka.

Zaopatrzę się w petardy hukowe i będę rzucał jak bydlaki zaczną hałasować. Może podziała, bo gadanie do sąsiadów to mija się z celem.
Jedno mnie tylko zastanawia: CZY ONI SĄ KUR... GŁUSI CZY JAK?!!!

----------


## white1234

> Zasięg 8 m to raczej atrapa. Jakby miał tak ze 100 m to już coś.
> Ja mam podobny problem. Generalnie na wsiach ludzie muszą mieć ujadającego kundla bo by chyba umarli z tęsknoty za tym cholernym jazgotem.
> Już nieraz w głowie planowałem: otrucie, zastrzelenie, powieszenie, przebicie widłami, rozwalenie łba łopatą i różne takie, aż w końcu jakoś tak rano mi się odechciewa krzywdzić żywego zwierzaka.
> 
> Zaopatrzę się w petardy hukowe i będę rzucał jak bydlaki zaczną hałasować. Może podziała, bo gadanie do sąsiadów to mija się z celem.
> Jedno mnie tylko zastanawia: CZY ONI SĄ KUR... GŁUSI CZY JAK?!!!


CZY ty KUR..A JESTEŚ NORMALNY?   
lecz się czubie albo kup sobie ranczo 30ha i wtedy twój problem się rozwiążę

----------


## NieJan

Sam jesteś czub. Pewnie jeden z tych "miłośników zierząt", trzymających zawszałego ujadającego kundla. Z niedosłuchem na poziomie -30dB zapewne.

----------


## Arturo72

Temat faktycznie nie normalny,lub ludzie jacyś "normalni inaczej"
Zastanawiam się po jaką cholerę ludzie miastowi,z warsiawy i takie tam wyprowadzają się na wieś zamiast siedzieć w czterech ścianach we własnym lub nie M,gdzie szczekania psa,piania kogutów na pewno by nie było i nie byłoby narzekania.
Czy u Was w szkołach nie uczą co to jest wieś ? Czy nigdy nie byliście na wsi ? Czy kupując działkę nie było psa na sąsiedniej działce ?
Czy naprawdę jesteście tacy prości ?
Jeśli przeszkadza Wam szczekanie psa to jedyna rada,sprzedać dom i przeprowadzić się z powrotem do M do centrum miasta...

----------


## Gryfpc

> Temat faktycznie nie normalny,lub ludzie jacyś "normalni inaczej"
> Zastanawiam się po jaką cholerę ludzie miastowi,z warsiawy i takie tam wyprowadzają się na wieś zamiast siedzieć w czterech ścianach we własnym lub nie M,gdzie szczekania psa,piania kogutów na pewno by nie było i nie byłoby narzekania.
> Czy u Was w szkołach nie uczą co to jest wieś ? Czy nigdy nie byliście na wsi ? Czy kupując działkę nie było psa na sąsiedniej działce ?
> Czy naprawdę jesteście tacy prości ?
> Jeśli przeszkadza Wam szczekanie psa to jedyna rada,sprzedać dom i przeprowadzić się z powrotem do M do centrum miasta...


Co tu się dziwić, jak przyjedzie taki Maczo z miasta, fura, komóra i 100kg frustracji na karku - takiemu Miastowemu się wydaje, że jest Panem na wsi i każdy musi go podziwiać, szanować i przyklaskiwać mu. Psy na wsi zawsze traktowane były jako zwierzęta gospodarcze/użytkowe - jak się drze, to jakiś powód pewnie jest. Mnie dla przykładu przeszkadzają głośne imprezki,jakie miastowe dzieciaczki urządzają sobie na pobliskich ogródkach działkowych swoich rodziców. Latem w nocy nie można spać przy otwartych oknach, tak "muzyka" daje... Ale pies im rano przeszkadza...

----------


## Żona Adwalka

> Temat faktycznie nie normalny,lub ludzie jacyś "normalni inaczej"
> Zastanawiam się po jaką cholerę ludzie miastowi,z warsiawy i takie tam wyprowadzają się na wieś zamiast siedzieć w czterech ścianach we własnym lub nie M,gdzie szczekania psa,piania kogutów na pewno by nie było i nie byłoby narzekania.
> Czy u Was w szkołach nie uczą co to jest wieś ? Czy nigdy nie byliście na wsi ? Czy kupując działkę nie było psa na sąsiedniej działce ?
> Czy naprawdę jesteście tacy prości ?
> Jeśli przeszkadza Wam szczekanie psa to jedyna rada,sprzedać dom i przeprowadzić się z powrotem do M do centrum miasta...



Wiesz , mam poważne wątpliwości kto tu jest "prosty", a może lepsze określenie byłoby prostacki...

No sorry Arturo, ale pojechałeś po bandzie.

Podajesz rozwiązanie problemu- ot miastowi, biedacy wsi nie znali i teraz im wszystko przeszkadza.

Wyjaśniam: mieszkam w mieście, tyle, że przy lesie,  gdy budowałam dom psa nie było, pojawił się razem z sąsiadami . Jest duży, jest w kojcu usytuowanym od strony rekreacyjnej mojego ogrodu  i jeśli ktokolwiek znajduje się w pobliżu - w tym ja na własnym tarasie lub balkonie lub w ogrodzie lub na podjeździe lub otworzę okno na poddaszu- szczeka. Jeżeli człowiek  idzie ulicą zaczyna szczekać gdy jest się jakieś 200m od posesji sąsiadów .
Jak się rozkręci potrafi ujadać godzinę. Korzystanie z ogrodu jest raczej mało komfortowe.

Zadałam pytanie na forum, bo szukam pomocy, jakiegoś pomysłu który uchroni mnie przed kosztownym stawianiem dźwiękochłonnego ogrodzenia od strony psa- od Ciebie dowiedziałam się, że jestem "normalna inaczej" i najlepiej sprzedać dom jak mi pies nie odpowiada.

Dzięki, rada niezwykle wartościowa :sick:

----------


## Arturo72

> Wyjaśniam: mieszkam w mieście, tyle, że przy lesie, gdy budowałam dom psa nie było, pojawił się razem z sąsiadami . Jest duży, jest w kojcu usytuowanym od strony rekreacyjnej mojego ogrodu i jeśli ktokolwiek znajduje się w pobliżu - w tym ja na własnym tarasie lub balkonie lub w ogrodzie lub na podjeździe lub otworzę okno na poddaszu- szczeka. Jeżeli człowiek idzie ulicą zaczyna szczekać gdy jest się jakieś 200m od posesji sąsiadów .
> Jak się rozkręci potrafi ujadać godzinę. Korzystanie z ogrodu jest raczej mało komfortowe.
> 
> Zadałam pytanie na forum, bo szukam pomocy, jakiegoś pomysłu który uchroni mnie przed kosztownym stawianiem dźwiękochłonnego ogrodzenia od strony psa- od Ciebie dowiedziałam się, że jestem "normalna inaczej" i najlepiej sprzedać dom jak mi pies nie odpowiada.
> 
> Dzięki, rada niezwykle wartościowa


Drugim sposobem oprócz sprzedaży domu i wyprowadzką do M lub na pustynie są stopery do uszu...

----------


## marynata

W mieście(i w blokach) psy też drą japy,to nie jest problem wsi,nawet bym powiedziała że to nie jest problem z psami.To problem z uciążliwym,ciągłym,całodobowym hałasem.
To może dotyczyć wszystkiego innego,nie tylko psa.
Pewnie po jakimś czasie można się przyzwyczaić tak jak np ludzie mieszkający przy dwupasmówkach itp.

Stopery czy słuchawki wygłuszające nie są rozwiązaniem,bo nie możemy izolować się od otoczenia np dzwonka do drzwi,telefonu,głosu dzieci.

----------


## pawellost

dobra, pojechaliście sobie po "warsiawce" - ulżyło? no to może teraz będzie bardziej merytorycznie. jak wychować właściciela psa, żeby jego podopieczny nie budził okolicy swoim pieskim widzimisię?

a co do roli psów na wsi - przyznajcie się, który z was ma psa na łańcuchu?

----------


## marynata

Przecież to jest bardzo proste.
W tym przypadku uczysz sąsiada empatii poprzez poddanie go "innym dzwiękom" (do których on nie jest przyzwyczajony)z podobną częstotliwością.
Kupujesz np furę drzewa i tniesz elektryczną piłą na podwórku dzień i noc.
Z oszczędnościowych sposobów-można np śpiewać.
Gorzej jak sąsiad faktycznie jest głuchy i nie zareaguje,wtedy nawet nie ma szansy omówić sytuacji  :eek: 

Wieś wsią i co to ma do rzeczy i tematu,jeżeli mpzp pozwala na wydzielanie małych działek i zaplanowana jest zabudowa mieszkaniowa,obowiązują pewne normy hałasu i przepisy o dobrym sąsiedztwie..
Teraz sobie wyobrazcie że macie do sąsiada płotu 4 metry,a on wam pod tym płotem dzień i noc z przerwami na żarcie np na pianinie gra.

----------


## afryka

Uśmiałam się czytając wątek. Ale w sumie znajomi mają podobnych sąsiadów. Ci znajomi mieszkają pod Krakowem, prowadzą normalne gospodarstwo, mają m. in. kury. Tymczasem w okolicy wybudowało się sporo nowych domów, w których niestety jest trochę dziwnych miastowych, którym wszystko przeszkadza. Już kilka razy przychodzili z awanturą, że rano kogut pieje i nie daje im spać  :wink: 
Moja rada: przywyknąć albo przeprowadzić się do miasta. W mieście jeśli pies uporczywie szczeka, trzeba wezwać straż miejską i niech się właściciel martwi.

----------


## gahan

Faktycznie - nieustannie szczekający pies pod płotem kiedy ja biesiaduję ze znajomymi może być wkurzający.  

Moi znajomi, starsi państwo mieszkający "od zawsze" na wsi męczą od kilku lat  sąsiadem, który uwielbia kosić trawnik swoją spalinówką  w soboty po południu - wieczorem, kiedy ci właśnie siedzą  na swoim ogrodzie  ze znajomymi na grillu. Facet jest wyjatkowo  upier ... wy  i specjalnie kosi im pod samym nosem. Nie sposób spokojnie porozmawiać, nie da się przekrzyczeć kosiarki. Ale to typ złośliwego drania  :sad: 

Ostatnio jednak mój sąsiad, rolnik, opowiadał jak  nawoził swoje  własne pole  obornikiem. Ludziska z kilku sąsiadujących nowo pobudowanych  domów mieli pretensje,że im śmierdzi, dopytywali się czy to aby ekologiczne ( ! ) ,nieszkodliwe ( ! ), czy coś takiego jest dozwolone ( !!! ). Trzymajcie mnie ...

U mnie po sąsiedzku jakoś tak się przyjęło,że  późnym popołudniem w sobotę  już  nie kosimy trawników,  nie  tniemy drzewa , ogólnie - nie robimy hałasu ( no chyba,że ktoś coś kończy na budowie - ale to wyjątkowa sytuacja). Każdy już chce sobie posiedzieć na ogrodzie, odpocząć , pogadać z gośćmi.

Ale do szewskiej pasji doprowadza mnie jak ktoś zabiera się za wielkie porządki, koszenie i ogólnie wielki tumult w niedzielę, bo rzekomo - nie ma kiedy -  i ma w głębokim poważaniu spokój i odpoczynek sąsiadów. Twierdzi,że on niewierzący/ niepraktykujący - i mu wolno, jakby to miało jakiekolwiek znaczenie. Wtedy mam wielką ochotę  pogadać z takim sąsiadem - burakiem ...

Ogólnie narzekanie na wiejskie szczekające  psy,  piejące koguty, zapachy   na  wsi to jakieś nieporozumienie ...

----------


## marynata

Mnie znowu kompletnie nie przeszkadza jak ludzie traktują niedzielę jak każdy inny dzień tygodnia.

Wiadomo że wieś to wieś i rządzi się swoimi prawami-pies szczeka,krowa ryczy,świnia kwiczy,ale to są gospodarstwa z dużymi podwórkami,zabudowaniami itd i tam pies pełni określoną rolę.Ale też pomiędzy takimi gospodarstwami trudno spotkać na małej działce domek jednorodzinny "miastowych".

----------


## Magik Cz-wa

Oj fajny temat trochę się pośmiałem, ale kiedyś nie było mi do śmiechu.
Za płotem u sąsiada miałem takiego "skurczybyka" który jak tylko słońce zachodziło zaczynał szczekać i robił to dopóki nie zaczynało się przejaśniać. Krzyki petardy nic nie pomagało. Po kilku latach pies zdechł (bez mojego udziału  :Smile:  ) w niedługim czasie i mój owczarek padł ze starości, rodzice kupili nowego i co mój nowy piesek a właściwie suka w nocy zaczęła ujadać wniebogłosy i przez pewien czas był problem sąsiedzi zaczęli na mnie krzywo patrzeć nie wiedzieć czemu  :Smile: . Postanowiłem z moim pieskiem pogadać, negocjacje trochę trwały ale ostatecznie jak mój piesek się zapomni i zaczyna ujadać otwieram okno i drę ryja na całego SARA ZAMKNIJ SIĘ !!! i o dziwo przestaje szczekać. Tak więc może warto pogadać z sąsiadem zasygnalizować problem może i jemu uda się dogadać ze swoim psem.

To było jak mieszkałem jeszcze z rodzicami, teraz kończę budowę swojego domu i co innego mię przeraża, a mianowicie mój nowy sąsiad nota bene fajny chłop jest miłośnikiem gołębi ma ich naprawdę pokaźną ilość i co za tym idzie bombardują moje podwórko białymi plackami Problem na razie dotyczy mojego pięknego grafitowego dachu, bo podwórko to w tej chwili prawie same chwasty, ale jak będzie piękny grafitowy bruk na chodniku, na podjeździe i tarasie problem się pogłębi. Może znacie jakiś sposób by sobie z tym poradzić bez szkody dla gołębi i mojego sąsiada?
ps. tylko nie proponujecie przemalowania dachówki na dachu i wyboru bruku innego koloru, bądź przeprowadzki   :Smile:

----------


## afryka

> Wiadomo że wieś to wieś i rządzi się swoimi prawami-pies szczeka,krowa ryczy,świnia kwiczy,ale to są gospodarstwa z dużymi podwórkami,zabudowaniami itd i tam pies pełni określoną rolę.Ale też pomiędzy takimi gospodarstwami trudno spotkać na małej działce domek jednorodzinny "miastowych".


Nie zawsze tak jest. Ci moi znajomi od koguta mają kilka hektarów, uprawiane od dziada pradziada. Natomiast w okolicy budują się głównie domy jednorodzinne na małych działeczkach - w okolicy ziemia jest droga. Ci przyjezdni uważają, że tam mają być przedmieścia, a nie żadna wieś i konflikt gotowy.

----------


## marynata

Afryka,to też jest jakaś wina nieprzemyślanego planu zagospodarowania ułożonego przez gminę.
Zmieniają przeznaczenie terenów bez ładu i składu,a każda zabudowa rządzi się jednak swoimi prawami.

Magik,współczuję-może orła albo jakiegoś sępa  hoduj albo coś w tym stylu   :wink:

----------


## grzegorz_si

> Temat faktycznie nie normalny,lub ludzie jacyś "normalni inaczej"
> Zastanawiam się po jaką cholerę ludzie miastowi,z warsiawy i takie tam wyprowadzają się na wieś zamiast siedzieć w czterech ścianach we własnym lub nie M,gdzie szczekania psa,piania kogutów na pewno by nie było i nie byłoby narzekania.
> Czy u Was w szkołach nie uczą co to jest wieś ? Czy nigdy nie byliście na wsi ? Czy kupując działkę nie było psa na sąsiedniej działce ?
> Czy naprawdę jesteście tacy prości ?
> Jeśli przeszkadza Wam szczekanie psa to jedyna rada,sprzedać dom i przeprowadzić się z powrotem do M do centrum miasta...


Wypowiedzi white1234  komentować nie zamierzam, bo nie ma czego. 
Mogę co najwyżej uściślić swoją wypowiedź: nie zamierzam rzucać petard psom do mordy, ani pod nogi, tylko w bezpiecznej odległości po to aby je przestraszyć samym hukiem.
Do Arturo: ja akurat jestem wsiokiem z "dziada, pradziada": wychowałem się i mieszkam na wsi, mój ojciec wychował się na wsi, dziadek również i o pradziadek ile wiem też. Z resztą obaj dziadkowie i pradziadkowie, więc nie wiem co Ci dolega.
Na wsiach ludzie zawsze trzymali psy: to przy budzie na 1m łańcuchu jak i biegające wolno za płotem i najgorsze przypadki: biegające wolno po całej wiosce.
Zwierzęta nigdy mi nie przeszkadzały: pamiętam czasy, gdy ojciec wraz z dziadkiem mieli konie, krowy, ponad setkę świń, kury kaczki. Były też i 3 (w szczytowym okresie) psy.
Może moja wiocha była jakaś inna, ale pamiętam, że psy nie dokuczały sąsiadom. Gdy któryś próbował na początku dawać koncerty to zaraz go dziadek albo ojciec (częściej ojciec, bo dziadek przygłuchy) tresował. Gdy była suka, to zamykano ją na noc w stodole. Był spokój.
Zdarzały się ekscesy z wyjącymi psami, ale sąsiedzi jakoś się szanowali (ZAZWYCZAJ). 
Teraz to jest wolna amerykanka.
Z doświadczenia wiem, że największe problemy na wsiach sprawiają psiarze, którzy przyjechali z miast właśnie.
Przyjedzie często taki "pan z miasta" ze swojej blokowej klatki, kupi kawałek działki i wydaje mu się, że wszystko mu można, bo jest "na swoim".
Oczywiście NIE GENERALIZUJĘ, więc nie wrzucajmy wszystkich do jednego worka.

Generalnie: pies nie jest po to żeby szczekać. Psa można nauczyć i wychować i każdy psiarz ma zakichany obowiązek tego dopilnować.
Nie może być tak, że moje dzieci nie mogą w nocy spać, nie da się latem otworzyć okna bo taki CHAM (nie boję się tego słowa) nie potrafi wychować swojego czworonoga i USZANOWAĆ TO, ŻE OBOK NIEGO ŻYJĄ JESZCZE INNI LUDZIE.
AMEN

----------


## grzegorz_si

> Drugim sposobem oprócz sprzedaży domu i wyprowadzką do M lub na pustynie są stopery do uszu...


Przykład typowego "polaczka" (celowo z małej litery): "mogę robić co mi się podoba i co mi zrobisz..."
"Nie pasuje to wypier..."
ŻENADA i tyle!

----------


## grzegorz_si

> Uśmiałam się czytając wątek. Ale w sumie znajomi mają podobnych sąsiadów. Ci znajomi mieszkają pod Krakowem, prowadzą normalne gospodarstwo, mają m. in. kury. Tymczasem w okolicy wybudowało się sporo nowych domów, w których niestety jest trochę dziwnych miastowych, którym wszystko przeszkadza. Już kilka razy przychodzili z awanturą, że rano kogut pieje i nie daje im spać 
> Moja rada: przywyknąć albo przeprowadzić się do miasta. W mieście jeśli pies uporczywie szczeka, trzeba wezwać straż miejską i niech się właściciel martwi.


Słuchaj: nie piszemy tutaj o kogucie piejącym z rana (przy okazji: pianie poranne koguta to taki mit miastowy), czy typowych odgłosach wsi. 
Mówimy o napierdzielającym przez kilka godzin psie, który często szczeka w nocy i nie pozwala spać, ani normalnie funkcjonować na podwórku.
To nie tak, że pies szczeknie parę razy na obcego i jest problem! 
Wyobraź sobie, że ktoś od 23 w nocy zajeżdża Ci furą z wielkimi głośnikami pod dom i puszcza muzyczkę przez 4 godziny. 
Fanie? "W końcu radio jest po do, żeby grało!"

----------


## grzegorz_si

> Oj 
> To było jak mieszkałem jeszcze z rodzicami, teraz kończę budowę swojego domu i co innego mię przeraża, a mianowicie mój nowy sąsiad nota bene fajny chłop jest miłośnikiem gołębi ma ich naprawdę pokaźną ilość i co za tym idzie bombardują moje podwórko białymi plackami Problem na razie dotyczy mojego pięknego grafitowego dachu, bo podwórko to w tej chwili prawie same chwasty, ale jak będzie piękny grafitowy bruk na chodniku, na podjeździe i tarasie problem się pogłębi. Może znacie jakiś sposób by sobie z tym poradzić bez szkody dla gołębi i mojego sąsiada?
> ps. tylko nie proponujecie przemalowania dachówki na dachu i wyboru bruku innego koloru, bądź przeprowadzki


Mój ojciec też hoduje gołębie. Ma ich ponad 130 chyba. Z tego co widzę nie ma problemy z plackami na podwórku.
Czasem się zdarzy, ale rzadko. Jak przyjadę do niego w odwiedziny i postawię auto pod gołębnikiem to jestem raczej spokojny. Nie muszę go potem myć.
Na sąsiednich działkach ani tyle.
Jak będę miał okazję to go zagadam, dlaczego u niego tak jest, że nie sra.... gdzie popadnie, tylko "kulturalnie" mniej więcej w jednym miejscu  :smile:

----------


## afryka

> To było jak mieszkałem jeszcze z rodzicami, teraz kończę budowę swojego domu i co innego mię przeraża, a mianowicie mój nowy sąsiad nota bene fajny chłop jest miłośnikiem gołębi ma ich naprawdę pokaźną ilość i co za tym idzie bombardują moje podwórko białymi plackami Problem na razie dotyczy mojego pięknego grafitowego dachu, bo podwórko to w tej chwili prawie same chwasty, ale jak będzie piękny grafitowy bruk na chodniku, na podjeździe i tarasie problem się pogłębi. Może znacie jakiś sposób by sobie z tym poradzić bez szkody dla gołębi i mojego sąsiada?
> ps. tylko nie proponujecie przemalowania dachówki na dachu i wyboru bruku innego koloru, bądź przeprowadzki


Zaproponowany powyżej sokół, chociaż to pewnie nie poprawi relacji z sąsiadem. A może kot by pomógł? Ptaki chyba boją się kotów?

Grzegorz, Ty jakiś nerwowy jesteś, widać to nawet z Twojego stylu pisania. Jeśli faktycznie pies szczeka na okrągło, to prawdopodobnie dlatego, że coś jest nie tak  - może nie ma dostępu do wody? Może sąsiad nie poświęca mu wystarczająco dużo czasu i pies się zwyczajnie nudzi? W takim wypadku jeden długi spacer dziennie dla wybiegania psa by pomógł? Warto z sąsiadem pogadać na spokojnie i wspólnie poszukać rozwiązania.

----------


## marynata

> Mówimy o napierdzielającym przez kilka godzin psie,


Poza tym dlaczego w takich wątkach jest mowa zazwyczaj o jednym psie,skoro to wycie i szczekania 24/h w określonych miejscach jest takie "normalne"?

----------


## NieJan

Ja akurat mieszkam w centrum miasta. I szczekające psy, przez które nie spałem ani chwili ostatniej nocy dokuczają mi właśnie w mieście i o nich piszę. Więc nie piszcie mi proszę, że mam wracać do miasta...

----------


## gahan

> Mnie znowu kompletnie nie przeszkadza jak ludzie traktują niedzielę jak każdy inny dzień tygodnia.
> 
> .


mnie też nie, nie moja broszka; niech  tylko  człowiekowi nie przeszkadza odpoczywać

----------


## afryka

> Ja akurat mieszkam w centrum miasta. I szczekające psy, przez które nie spałem ani chwili ostatniej nocy dokuczają mi właśnie w mieście i o nich piszę. Więc nie piszcie mi proszę, że mam wracać do miasta...


Jak wyżej. Próbowałeś załatwić sprawę polubownie? Jeśli tak i nie pomogło, to pozostaje wziąć telefon i zadzwonić do straży miejskiej. Kilka stówek za zakłócanie ciszy nocnej zachęci właściciela do zajęcia się psem. Psy to są fajne zwierzaki, które można i należy szkolić - tylko wielu osobom się nie chce, wtedy mandat może być niezłą motywacją  :wink:

----------


## Scarlet

Nie jestem pewna czy tak łatwo jest z wlepieniem mandatu. Kilka lat temu ( mieszkając jeszcze w bloku) mieliśmy podobną sytuację, wezwaliśmy straż miejską bo nie mogliśmy już słuchać psa zamykanego na balkonie ! Straż owszem przyjechała, ale tylko pouczyć a karę sąsiedzi dostaliby wtedy gdybyśmy sprawę zgłosili do sądu. Być może coś się zmieniło , ale tak nas wtedy poinformowano. Oczywiście pies jak wył tak wył, sąsiedzi zupełnie nie przejęli się wizytą straży, myślę że mandat byłby skuteczniejszy.

----------


## marynata

> mnie też nie, nie moja broszka; niech  tylko  człowiekowi nie przeszkadza odpoczywać


Ale co to znaczy przeszkadzać w odpoczywaniu?
Pomijając już wszelkie złośliwe i celowe działania-ktoś może pracować w sobotę i niedzielę,a odpoczywać w środę i wtedy jemu będzie przeszkadzać kosiarka czy odkurzacz do liści.

----------


## afryka

Scarlet - ale pewnie to się działo w dzień? Bo jeśli pies wył w nocy, to chyba powinni dostać mandat za zakłócanie ciszy nocnej z automatu? W każdym razie biedny pies.

Jeśli chodzi o prace porządkowe itp. w niedzielę, to sprawa nie jest dla mnie oczywista. Kiedy np. ma kosić trawnik osoba, która pracuje do późna sześć dni w tygodniu i tylko niedzielę ma wolną? Moja mama, chociaż nie jest praktykująca katoliczką, tak bardzo się stara nie przeszkadzać odpoczywającym sąsiadom, że nawet odkurzacza nie używa w mieszkaniu w niedzielę. Moim zdaniem to już przesada  :wink:

----------


## gahan

> Ale co to znaczy przeszkadzać w odpoczywaniu?
> Pomijając już wszelkie złośliwe i celowe działania-ktoś może pracować w sobotę i niedzielę,a odpoczywać w środę i wtedy jemu będzie przeszkadzać kosiarka czy odkurzacz do liści.


to znaczy to samo, co umowna cisza nocna  od 22-6 rano, bo ludzie zazwyczaj śpią i odpoczywają;

niedziela  jest umownym  dniem wolnym od pracy  i zasadniczo służy wypoczynkowi, więc można przypuszczać,że dzwięk piły czy kosiarki   MOŻE  zakłócić sąsiadowi spokój; jesli jednak usilnie zależy mi na niedzielnym koszeniu to z czystej przyzwoitości zapytam sąsiada, czy nie będzie to dla niego uciążliwe;   trudno się jednak domyślać czy przypadkiem jeden sąsiad nie chce odpoczywac właśnie w środę, a kolejny we wtorek ...

afryka
nie trzeba być katolikiem,żeby chcieć i móc w spokoju poczytać książkę w ogrodzie, albo zwyczajnie dłużej pospać, kiedy się cały tydzień zaiwania

----------


## Scarlet

> Scarlet - ale pewnie to się działo w dzień? Bo jeśli pies wył w nocy, to chyba powinni dostać mandat za zakłócanie ciszy nocnej z automatu? W każdym razie biedny pies.


Pies wył cały czas - rano, wieczorem, w nocy. Właścicieli często nie było w domu bo lubili sobie poimprezować a pies siedział na balkonie. Wezwaliśmy straż wieczorem, koło 23, bo nasze dziecko nie mogło przez tego psa spać i skończyło się tylko pouczeniem. Oczywiście nie chcieliśmy się sądzić z sąsiadami i więcej straży nie wzywaliśmy, na szczęscie już wtedy wiedzieliśmy że niedługo się przeprowadzamy, więc jakoś udało nam się wytrzymać z tym wyciem.

----------


## rrmi

> Czy kupując działkę nie było psa na sąsiedniej działce ?
> Czy naprawdę jesteście tacy prości ?
> Jeśli przeszkadza Wam szczekanie psa to jedyna rada,sprzedać dom i przeprowadzić się z powrotem do M do centrum miasta...


U mnie pies byl , ale nie wpadlabym na to , ze wiesniakom moze nie przeszkadzac , ze ich pies napizdza cala doba z powodu najczesciej takiego , ze ktos idzie albo jedzie samochod .Sorry nie wyobrazam sobie , zeby moj pies obszczekiwal kogos tylko dlatego , ze czlowiek odwazyl sie isc . 
Wiesniaki zupelnie nie zdajac sobie sprawy z tego , ze pies na lancuchu jest duzo grozniejszy od normalnego socjalizowanego psa , jak sie taki biedak urwie z lancucha moze na wiosce pokazac kto rzadzi , bo normalny szkolony , socjalizowany pies nie atakuje bez sensu , bo i po co .

Tak jestem az taka prosta , nie wyobrazam sobie , ze mialabym komus az tak przeszkadzac , z tym , ze teraz wiem , ze dla wiesniaka dobry pies to taki co ujada wlasnie , kurcze w zyciu bym na to nie wpadla , ze to mozna tak w ogole myslec :bash: 

Nie zamierzam sie stad wyprowadzac z powodu tak blahego jak kundle wiesniakow , wczesniej czy pozniej podniosa podatek od posiadania psa i przestana miec , bo bedzie trzeba placic  .

----------


## marynata

Religia nie ma tu nic do rzeczy.
Raczej tradycja która już nie ma przełożenia na współczesny świat (mniejszości dla których niedziela to jedyny dzień w którym mają czas na pracę "koło" domu czują się dyskryminowane  :wink: ).
Cisza nocna nie jest umowna,są artykuły o dobrym sąsiedztwie(także zakłócanie spokoju w ciągu dnia w każdym dniu tygodnia),są do artykułów komentarze.wyroki sądowe i rozporządzenia lokalne które określają dokładnie godziny ciszy.
Art. 51. § 1. Kto krzykiem, hałasem, alarmem lub innym wybrykiem zakłóca spokój, porządek publiczny, spoczynek nocny albo wywołuje zgorszenie w miejscu publicznym,podlega karze aresztu, ograniczenia wolności albo grzywny..

----------


## Gryfpc

> dobra, pojechaliście sobie po "warsiawce" - ulżyło? no to może teraz będzie bardziej merytorycznie. jak wychować właściciela psa, żeby jego podopieczny nie budził okolicy swoim pieskim widzimisię?
> 
> a co do roli psów na wsi - przyznajcie się, który z was ma psa na łańcuchu?


Na działce mam 2 rotteweilery, w domu 2 yorczki - nigdy na darmo japy nie piłują, po prostu poirytowało mnie trochę podejście niektórych forumowiczów... W domu oprócz tego mamy duże papugi (ara, żako, kakadu) - te dopiero dzioby drą! Jak zaczną koncert, to czasem w domu ciężko wysiedzieć, ale i na to jest sposób, który absolutnie zwierzętom nie szkodzi, a o to w tym wątku chyba chodzi. Moje psy biegają luzem, łańcucha nigdy nie widziały, owszem mają kojec, w którym przebywają przez dzień, w nocy pełnią rolę stróża i wtedy owszem, czasem szczekają, ale tylko, jak mają powód - dziki, czy sarny podchodzące pod posesję, pijana młodzież włócząca się po wsi, itp.
Problem szczekających psów jest bardzo dużym i uciążliwym problemem, ale nie bierze się znikąd. Sama rozmowa z ich właścicielem, czy wezwanie straży miejskiej, nie rozwiążą problemu, a w niektórych przypadkach jeszcze go spotęgują (ludzka zawiść, czy mściwość). Praca z takim psem, aby go od nowa ułożyć jest długotrwała i bardzo żmudna, a nie po to sąsiad sobie kupił stróża, aby się z nim bawić - taki panuje pogląd... A pies szczekający po nocy jest przeważnie znudzony, poirytowany, czy nawet smutny - może brzmi to idiotycznie, ale tak jest. W jakimś stopniu może sprawę załatwić przerzucenie mu przez ogrodzenie jakiejś zabawki, czy choćby większej kości, ale na dłuższą metę, niestety trzeba właściciela zmobilizować, aby ten problem rozwiązał. Trudno tu o jakąkolwiek poradę, bo każdy szczekający pies może mieć inne pobudki do hałasowania, dlatego też ten problem jest taki drażliwy.

----------


## marynata

> po prostu poirytowało mnie trochę podejście niektórych forumowiczów...


Przecież do postu white wszystko było pisane z przymrużeniem oka.A Ty sam masz w stopce że budujesz cicho  :wink:

----------


## gahan

Mnie na prawdę nie interesuje czy w niedzielę sąsiad kopie sobie w ogrodzie, maluje ściany, przerzuca węgiel -   niech się tylko zlituje i w imię dobrosąsiedzkich stosunków nie biega z kosiarką, nie włącza betoniarki  czy  piły, bo ja tradycyjnie po ciężkim tygodniu chcę odpocząć i spędzić czas z  moją rodziną we własnym ogrodzie.  Cały tydzień się rozmijam z moimi dziećmi i mężem, bo jak wszyscy pracujemy . Mamy jeden dzień dla siebie - bez ryku kosiarki. Czy ja tak dużo wymagam?

----------


## eniu

Cza było nie na wieś, ino za wieś...I to sporo....

----------


## gahan

> Cza było nie na wieś, ino za wieś...I to sporo....


problem w tym,że ja jestem takim wieśniakiem od zawsze ...

----------


## rrmi

> Problem szczekających psów jest bardzo dużym i uciążliwym problemem,....... dlatego też ten problem jest taki drażliwy.


Zgadzam sie z Toba absolutnie , z tym , ze ludzie ze wsi reformy latwo nie przejda , wiem , widze , obserwuje na codzien . To straszne jest , a psy szczekaja albo z glodu albo z nudow niestety .

----------


## grzegorz_si

> Zgadzam sie z Toba absolutnie , z tym , ze ludzie ze wsi reformy latwo nie przejda , wiem , widze , obserwuje na codzien . To straszne jest , a psy szczekaja albo z glodu albo z nudow niestety .


Jezuuuu coście się nas wieśniaków tak uczepili. Mieszczuchy też nie lepsze: szczekające, zamykane na całe dnie w blokowych mieszkankach psy, albo trzymane na balkonach to pikuś? Obsrywające chodniki, trawniki, obsikujące klatki schodowe.
Dajcie spokój z tym podziałem miasto-wieś.

Ja wieśniak jestem, ale mnie psy też przeszkadzają. Ostatnio sąsiad z miasta się przeprowadził i pierwszą rzeczą jaką zrobił był zakup psa o wyjątkowo paskudnej barwie głosu. 
Wiele razy trzeba go było uświadamiać zanim zrozumiał, że ten ryczący pies po prostu może komuś przeszkadzać i że skoro to wieś to nie znaczy, że można ludzi mieć gdzieś.

Nie generalizujcie.

Problem z psami jest poważny bo w Polsce NIE MA KULTURY i wpojonego szacunku dla drugiego człowieka. 
Brakuje poczucia odpowiedzialności za swoich podopiecznych.
Do tego brak szacunku dla samych zwierząt.

----------


## grzegorz_si

> Grzegorz, Ty jakiś nerwowy jesteś, widać to nawet z Twojego stylu pisania.


Nerwowy to fakt. Jak myślisz dlaczego?  :smile: 
Mało sypiam, słabo sypiam, sen mam urywany, córa spać nie daje, psy jeszcze dokładają swoje i powoli kłębkiem nerwów się staję!
Stres w pracy, ehhh  :big tongue: 
Dzisiaj przeżywam upojenie błogą ciszą, bo pieski dały na wstrzymanie. 
Jak odśnieżałem to mi podbiegł do płota jeden kundlo-jamnik i zaczął wyć, ale mu spier... rzuciłem i o dziwo - OBRAZIŁ SIĘ!
No nic cieszę się ciszą dalej  :smile:

----------


## Gryfpc

> Przecież do postu white wszystko było pisane z przymrużeniem oka.A Ty sam masz w stopce że budujesz cicho


Na szczęście już zbudowałem  :wink:  Teraz delektuję się tą naszą wiejską ciszą. Denerwuje mnie tylko takie "rzucanie w siebie mięsem" na Forum. Po co tak się dajemy łatwo prowokować, jakbyśmy byli tymi wątkowymi sąsiadami... Tyle offtopicu. Problem złożony i zawsze będzie aktualny. Ja współczuję takiego szczeku w nocy, ale niestety samym pisaniem się tego nie zakończy. Ja też mam problem z sąsiadką z naprzeciwka, ale ona psa nie ma  :wink:  Ma za to wredny charakter i męża ubeka, który kiedyś siał postrach, teraz żyć innym też nie chcą dać. 
Pozdrawiam wszystkich i tych z sierściuchami zawszonymi i tych po drugiej stronie płotu!  :big grin:

----------


## bitter

Tak sobie myślę, że na te dolegliwości wieczorne jest jeden lek ale trzeba go zażyć przed wybudowaniem domu - wentylacja mechaniczna i dobre okna. Latem można (a nawet tak jest lepiej) spać przy zamkniętych oknach, świeże powietrze wpada przez anemostaty a my mamy błogą ciszę. 

Z doświadczenia wiem, że dogadać się można tylko z normalnym człowiekiem a takich coraz mniej. Jeżeli w pierwszych słowach usłyszysz, że to mój pies i moja sprawa nie ma sensu ciągnąć dalej  tematu bo burak tylko się tym podnieci, że ma nad Tobą władzę. Złośliwości w stylu piła mechaniczna czy zgłoszenia do straży to też mozę odwrotny skutek osiągnąć bo taki burak zacznie się mścić i psy szczuć specjalnie nawet jak ochoty na darcie ryja nie będą miały. Sądzę, że próba wychowania przez płot psa to może być jedyna skuteczna metoda. Jeżeli pies boi się petard czemu nie. Jeżeli burak nie ma czasu na wychowanie czworonoga zróbmy to za niego. Jeżeli w żaden sposób to nie pomoże to zawsze zdążymy ze złośliwościami w stylu świecenie halogenem 1000W w okno do sypialni, włączanie piły w nocy czy nawet zrobienie kupy na wycieraczce ale na wojnie nikt nie wygrywa, są sami przegrani. Mój ś.P. dziadek toczył takie wojny ze swoim sąsiadem że hoho. Zasiewali sobie jakieś chwasty na polach, rzucali kamienie przez mur na podwórko licząc na trafienie kogoś w łeb. A świadkiem jako dziecko byłem jak dziadek wszedł do szopki na węgiel przy murze sąsiedzkim a sąsiad tylko czekał na moment i drągiem próbował dach szopki na dziadka zwalić, bo szopka licha i wiekowa była .... lepiej jednak żyć z sąsiadami w zgodzie ...

----------


## heine84

.

----------


## afryka

> Też nie lubie wyjących psów w nocy, ale to chyba odosobnione przypadki.  Bardziej nie lubie kup na chodnikach w mieście


Cywilizowani ludzie zbierają kupy po swoich psach. I takich ludzi jest coraz więcej. Akurat mieszkam w bloku, w którym jest chyba z 10 różnych psów (w tym mój) i kupska zbierają wszyscy z wyjątkiem jednego gościa. Pech w tym, że facet ma akurat psa rasy dog, który robi kupy jak mamut. Niestety to akurat jeden z tych niereformowalnych sąsiadów.

----------


## grzegorz_si

> Cywilizowani ludzie zbierają kupy po swoich psach. I takich ludzi jest coraz więcej. Akurat mieszkam w bloku, w którym jest chyba z 10 różnych psów (w tym mój) i kupska zbierają wszyscy z wyjątkiem jednego gościa. Pech w tym, że facet ma akurat psa rasy dog, który robi kupy jak mamut. Niestety to akurat jeden z tych niereformowalnych sąsiadów.


I takie bydlę w bloku trzyma? To ja właśnie nazywam "znęcaniem się nad zwierzętami".
Co do kupy: trzeba bym u drzwi wysmarować tym gównem, albo zrobić tak jak w "Dniu świra".

----------


## compi

To możemy powoli sklasyfikować elementy tej układanki. Drące się psy, gołębie, rozrzucany gnój/rozlewana gnojówka i  ewentualnie niedzielni kosiarze. Ktoś coś doda? Ja mogę dorzucić od siebie coś ciekawego, chociaż sąsiadów prawie nie widać z moich okien ino lasy i pola. Mianowicie rosnąca sukcesywnie sterta obornika nieopodal(jakieś 150m) strasznie nam krajobraz niweczy. Dodam że właściciel tej sporej działki leśno-zagrodowej ma mnóstwo innego miejsca, ale wybrał chyba właśnie to, abyśmy widzieli ile tego musi przerobić i jak ciężko jest na chleb zarobić. Cóż, oswajamy się, ale na szczęście nie chodzi tu o zapachy : ).

----------


## marynata

Każdemu przeszkadza co innego i nie można popadać też w paranoję.
Wszystko jest dopuszczalne i kosiarka i impreza i nawet smród obornika,byle to nie było uciążliwe,czyli 24 na dobę.
A trzymanie wielkich psów w bloku to faktycznie podchodzi pod znęcanie się nad zwierzętami  :Confused:

----------


## gahan

Prawdopodobnie wiosną będzie nawoził właśnie ten obszar, gdzie składuje pryzmę. W następnym roku wybierze inne miejsce.
Jest  więc nadzieja,że widok Ci się niedługo poprawi  :smile: 

to powyższe się tyczy postu compi  :smile: 


marynata, właśnie o tym pomyślałam -  organizuje się akcje pt. " nie trzymaj psa na łańcuchu przy budzie" ,ale o analogicznej akcji co do trzymania i więzienie wielkich psów w małym mieszkaniu jeszcze nie słyszałam

----------


## compi

Nie będzie nawoził bo to jest praktycznie las. Ale masz rację, ma tego nadmiar lub będzie potrzebował na wiosnę. Tylko czemu nie zawiezie tego 100m dalej? To jest chyba z hektar ziemi : ). 
Jeśli pies sąsiada na nas ujada to garść chrupek w kieszeni czasem pomaga. W drugiej flaszka dla sąsiada również : )

----------


## rrmi

> A trzymanie wielkich psów w bloku to faktycznie podchodzi pod znęcanie się nad zwierzętami


To troche jednak nie do konca prawda . Pies jesli ma odpowiedni wybieg , trening w czasie dnia moze mieszkac i w bloku . 
Co z tego , ze moj pies mieszka w domu z podworkiem / bo ogrodu nie posiadam  :smile: / kiedy sam na tym podworku nie bywa , jesli juz to ze mna .Jego zycie nie rozni sie od zycia psa w bloku . Ma zajety dzien , nie ma czasu na obszczekiwanie czy nude , a kiedy nie jest zajety spi .

----------


## bitter

Właśnie przed chwilą wyszedłem na podwórze po drewno i wiecie co ... tak  współczułem tym z Was, którzy mają szczekające psy w nocy że nie miałem  świadomości, że u mnie też szczekają. ..... I uśmiechnąłem się sam do  siebie pod nosem .... WENTYLACJA MECHANICZNA i zamknięte dzięki temu na  głucho okna i pakiet trzyszybowy w oknach rządzą!

----------


## marynata

Rrmi,przyznam że z automatu pomyślałam że psy które mieszkają w domkach są wypuszczane na podwórko na życzenie.
Wiem że jeszcze dyskusję możemy poszerzyć o argumenty że są rasy które nie lubią biegać,że zależy ile właściciel poświęca czasu psu,może ktoś jest w domu cały czas,jak duże jest mieszkanie itd,ale mimo wszystko trzymanie w blokach doga czy owczarka jakoś do mnie nie przemawia.

Bitter,nie dobijaj społeczeństwa tą wm  :big tongue:

----------


## bitter

> Bitter,nie dobijaj społeczeństwa tą wm


Niech choć tyle radości mam przy wszystkich zmartwieniach  :wink:  Ale faktem jest że po 3 miesiącach mieszkania zauważyłem dziś, że jakieś psy szczekają. Nic z zewnątrz nie dochodzi. Ciekawe jak będzie latem jak człowiek jednak taras otworzy żeby chłonąć wieczorną bryzę i będą bydlęta szczekać.

----------


## Arturo72

> Bitter,nie dobijaj społeczeństwa tą wm


Niech społeczeństwo wie co straciło  :wink:

----------


## marynata

Społeczeństwo wie,ale drapiecie mu rany  :big grin: 

Sama sobie nie mogę wydarować że byłam taka niedoinformowana (i to nie o hałasy tylko chodzi).
No i w tak gęstej zabudowie jaką teraz się projektuje wm to powinien być standard a nie zbytek.Przynajmniej połowa sąsiedzkich konfliktów zostałaby rozwiązana z automatu.
Chociaż na wyjącego 4 metry od naszego domu psa zamknięte okna nawet trzyszybowe raczej nie pomogą.

----------


## grzegorz_si

> Chociaż na wyjącego 4 metry od naszego domu psa zamknięte okna nawet trzyszybowe raczej nie pomogą.


Nie pomogą. Za dnia to co innego, ale w nocy dźwięki słychać inaczej.
Co do wentylacji mechanicznej i rekuperacji to też żałuję. Może kiedyś, jak pieniądze będą to zrobimy. 

Generalnie co do wsi i uroków wiejskich: 
Niby ma być cisza i czyste powietrze, ale niestety nie w Polsce.
Polska wieś to raczej słynie z jazgotu ujadających psiurów i smrodu palonych śmieci.
Na polskich wsiach to czasem mamy bardziej toksyczne powietrze niż w centrum miasta.

----------


## heine84

już nic...

----------


## bitter

A tak mi jeszcze przychodzi do głowy, że poza budową domu i remontem chałupy (bo tu ciężkie narzędzia, betoniarki są potrzebne) to zakazane powinno być używanie do domowych prac hałasującego sprzętu lub też powinien być jakiś przepis ograniczający dziennie używanie tych narzędzi. Już na pewno zakazane powinny być piły łańcuchowe spalinowe. Dokładnie tę samą robotę można wykonać cichą i równie sprawną piłą łańcuchową elektryczną.

----------


## compi

Ale ja mam drogą, spalinową i na litere H i tego argumentu nie przyjmuję! ; )
Podobnie z kosiarką, tylko że mając teraz prawie 1700m2 do obrobienia, musiałbyś mi pomagać w holowaniu kabelka. Swoją drogą masz tartak za płotem, albo handlarza drzewem kominkowym, że to jest aż tak uciążliwe?

----------


## marynata

Bitter,ale to jest regulowane ogólnymi przepisami o decybelach na danym terenie.
I naprawdę krótkotrwałe użycie (nawet odpalenie rakiety kosmicznej) głośnych narzędzi powinno jednak spotkać się ze zrozumieniem.
Nie przesadzajmy w żadną stronę.

----------


## heine84

już nic...

----------


## grzegorz_si

[QUOTE=heine84;5809351
Wieś to nie miasto, tutaj zawszę jest co do zrobienia narzędziami  :smile: [/QUOTE]
Oczywiście, że tak. Niemniej jednak PSIURY mają zamknąć mordy w nocy a od dopilnowania tego są ich właściciele.

Za dnia też, jeżeli potrafi taki ujadać po kilkadziesiąt minut. Nic tak nie wnerwia jak monotonne ujadanie psiura przez godzinę.

Okropne jest też to, że na polskiej wsi prawie na każdym podwórku jest jakiś kundel i jak taki jeden zacznie szczekać to przyłączają się z efektem domina wszystkie okoliczne i jest nieraz jazda.

----------


## bitter

> Bitter,ale to jest regulowane ogólnymi przepisami o decybelach na danym terenie.
> I naprawdę krótkotrwałe użycie (nawet odpalenie rakiety kosmicznej) głośnych narzędzi powinno jednak spotkać się ze zrozumieniem.
> Nie przesadzajmy w żadną stronę.


Przecież pisałem, że powinno to być ograniczone w czasie. Rozumiem, że jeżeli ktoś ma kosiarkę spalinową i w godzin w sobotę ogarnie temat to nie mam się co czepiać.  Ale jeżeli zaprosiłem rodzinkę na grilla a tu sąsiad 8 godzin ujeżdża kosiarkę to mam się na to godzić? Co do spalinówki na H. Mam elektryczną chińską na F 2000W mocy, chcesz to się zmierzymy. Nie wibruje, hałasuje 5 razy ciszej, jak nie tnę to nie pracuje na wolnych obrotach tylko po prostu jest cicho, zużywa min 2 razy mniej złotówek za tyle samo pracy. Jaki zysk ze spalinowej? Że jest na literę H i można się pochwalić?




> Mam piłę elektryczną, też robi hałas... 
> Szlifierka kątowa 230mm też robi dużo hałasu.
> 
> Chyba przesadzasz troche.... bez żadnego hałasu to chyba tylko w puszczy lub Antarktydzie można mieszkać... ale tam pewnie znów zwierzęta hałasują 
> 
> Wieś to nie miasto, tutaj zawszę jest co do zrobienia narzędziami


OK jak pisałem wcześnie trochę tak ale nie przez cały dzień. Szlifierką kątową co Ty robisz w domu poza remontem? Ścinasz trawę?

----------


## marynata

Pewnie ludzie wolą spalinową bo bezprzewodowa.

Ale 8 godzin jak ktoś jezdzi w te i nazad kosiarką  :Confused:  to co on 10 tysięcy metrów kosi  :eek:

----------


## compi

> ......Co do spalinówki na H. Mam elektryczną chińską na F 2000W mocy, chcesz to się zmierzymy. Nie wibruje, hałasuje 5 razy ciszej, jak nie tnę to nie pracuje na wolnych obrotach tylko po prostu jest cicho, zużywa min 2 razy mniej złotówek za tyle samo pracy. Jaki zysk ze spalinowej? Że jest na literę H i można się pochwalić?
> 
> 
> .........


Ale gdzie ty się chcesz zmierzyć? W lesie? Masz agregat? Jeśli masz to można spróbować, ale sukcesów Ci nie wróżę. Na podwórku być może coś byś ugrał, ale ta Twoja musiałaby być odpowiednikiem takiej z silnikiem 2.1kW. Jak stawiałem więźbę to miałem i elektryczną makitę i już swoją Husqvarnę. Do precyzyjnych prac ok, przewodowa się nadaje(lepszy jest jednak tzw. lis), ale nie przy sprawnym cięciu grubych pni. Ja miałem porównanie, czy Ty miałeś nie wiem. Jeśli oceniać to w skali opłacalności, to w ogóle zakup i serwis pilarki nie ma sensu. Pocięte i często połupane drzewo masz zrzucone już pod domem. Kalkuluje się za to mocno samodzielna wycinka.  

Co do grilla. Ty dobrze z sąsiadami żyjesz? Daj kotleta to może przestanie kosić : ).

----------


## bitter

compi a Ty czytasz to co napisałem ze zrozumieniem?  :Smile:  Przecież napisalem że moja ma 2000W i że chodzi mi o cięcie na podwórku a nie w lesie. O grillu to do mnie? Co do kosiarki to pisałem czysto teoretycznie. Nie mam na szczęście takich sąsiadów ale pamiętam z domu rodzinnego jak zaczynało się cięcie drewna piłą tarczową. Również u mnie mój ojciec katował tę piłę niemiłosiernie. Bajek nie dało się oglądać  :wink:

----------


## compi

Czytałem, ale Ty przekazu nie zrozumiałeś kompletnie. Ktoś kto Ci rzęzi po oknem swoja piłą, ma być może taką sytuację jak ja. Drzewo mam zamiar ciągnąć w przyszłości bezpośrednio z lasu inaczej nie kalkuluje się ciąć tego pod domem. Jednak jakbym miał takiego sąsiada to pewnie dla jego spokoju elektryczną bym kupił : ). Tak z tym grillem to odnośnie Twojego wpisu było. Jak Ci przeszkadza to w ten sposób również można problem załatwić.

----------


## bitter

a ja coś o grillu pisałem? Nieważne. Mnie nic nie przeszkadza bo ja mam cichych sąsiadów. Pisałem o problemach jakie omawiali inni. A drzewo elektryczną przyjemniej  się tnie niż spalinówką i nie dam się przekonać  :wink:

----------


## marynata

Na pewno przyjemniej nawet i dla własnych osobistych uszu  :big grin:  wcale o sąsiadach nie myśląc  :smile:

----------


## grzegorz_si

> Na pewno przyjemniej nawet i dla własnych osobistych uszu  wcale o sąsiadach nie myśląc


Kurcze. Wątek o ujadających psiurach a Wy tu z piłami wyjeżdżacie i kosiarkami  :smile: 
Choć w sumie z drugiej strony: wszystko ma związek z niedostatkiem pewnego "czegoś" u Polaków: KULTURY i poszanowania drugiego człowieka.

To dotyczy i piłowania i ujadających psów i obsikanych klatek schodowych i balkonów w blokach, i psich odchodów na trawnikach i tysięcy ludzi zabijanych co roku na drogach...

Znowu się zagalopowałem...

----------


## mr6319

> Kurcze. Wątek o ujadających psiurach a Wy tu z piłami wyjeżdżacie i kosiarkami 
> Choć w sumie z drugiej strony: wszystko ma związek z niedostatkiem pewnego "czegoś" u Polaków: KULTURY i poszanowania drugiego człowieka.
> 
> To dotyczy i piłowania i ujadających psów i obsikanych klatek schodowych i balkonów w blokach, i psich odchodów na trawnikach i tysięcy ludzi zabijanych co roku na drogach...
> 
> Znowu się zagalopowałem...


Można by powiedzieć: to tylko ludzie...
Zgadzam się z wypowiedzą w 1000%!!!!

----------


## Kendra

to tylko ludzie a Wy na psy nadajecie  :big grin:  wniosek - ze szczekającym psem sąsiada należy poradzić sobie w taki sposób: porozmawiać z sąsiadem  :smile:

----------


## compi

Tylko czy sąsiad będzie potrafił się ze swoim psem dogadać....? Po lekturze podobnych wątków tego forum, a dotyczących stosunków nie zawsze dobrosąsiedzkich, wniosek nasuwa się taki jak w porzekadle: Lepiej mieć dobrego sąsiada niż wujka w Ameryce : ).

----------


## rrmi

> to tylko ludzie a Wy na psy nadajecie  wniosek - ze szczekającym psem sąsiada należy poradzić sobie w taki sposób: porozmawiać z sąsiadem


Gdyby to bylo takie proste to nie byloby tego watku . Mam propozycje .Zapraszam do mnie , razem wybierzmy sie do sasiadow , ktorzy maja 2 psy szczekajace calymi nocami , w dzien  nie narzekam , bo mniej slychac . Choc latem jak sie korzysta z tarasu tez mozna czasem miec dosc .
Powiem Ci co uslyszysz .
Ze psy sa po to zeby szczekac , nie wazne czy ktos napada na kogos czy leci lisc z drzewa , a na stwierdzenie , ze np. moj pies nie szczeka jak nie ma powodu uslyszysz , ze to ...j nie pies i tyle sobie pogadamy  :big grin:  
Rozmowa moze miec miejsce jesli jest z kim rozmawiac , jesli ktos chce dyskutowac , przyjmuje argumenty lub jasno mowi o swoim odczuciach  , zreszta probowalam nie powiem ,ze nie . Uslyszalam rozne rzeczy nie nadajace sie do tego , zeby tu napisac .

----------


## firewall

A u mojej kuzynki jest tak, że przepisy określają w jakim dniu i w których godzinach wolno kosić. To samo w domach wielorodzinnych, też jest zapisane kiedy co wolno. Sama dostała mandat bo o 14-tej włączyła maszynę do szycia u siebie w mieszkaniu ( a przepis nie zezwala na pracę urządzeń elektromechanicznych pomiędzy 14.00 a 16.00). O nocnych obostrzeniach nie wspominając ( dzięki temu nikt pijany nie drze ryja idąc po ulicy o drugiej w nocy)

----------


## compi

Taki regulamin jest  szczekającemu psu na budę ; ). Ale pomysł fajny o ile ktoś nie prowadzi działalności w miejscu zamieszkania.

----------


## firewall

U nich pieski muszą być szkolone. I nie spotkałem się tam z takimi ujadającymi.Ogólnie mało u nich piesków.

----------


## grzegorz_si

> Taki regulamin jest  szczekającemu psu na budę ; ). Ale pomysł fajny o ile ktoś nie prowadzi działalności w miejscu zamieszkania.


Dlaczego? Psa też można oduczyć szczekania niepotrzebnego. Są specjalne obroże elektroniczne. Zakładasz psu na szyję, jak szczeknie to go połaskocze porządnie. Niegroźnie, ale boleśnie. W niedługim czasie pies wie, że gdy ma tą obrożę na karku ma siedzieć cicho.
Na zachodzie jest to obowiązkowy gadżet każdego psiarza.

----------


## grzegorz_si

> Powiem Ci co uslyszysz .
> Ze psy sa po to zeby szczekac , nie wazne czy ktos napada na kogos czy leci lisc z drzewa , a na stwierdzenie , ze np. moj pies nie szczeka jak nie ma powodu uslyszysz , ze to ...j nie pies i tyle sobie pogadamy


Kup sobie porządny wzmacniacz, wieeelkie kolumienki i mu włącz tak o 3 nad ranem, tylko uprzedź pozostałych sąsiadów.
Jak Ci każe wyłączyć to powiedz mu, że radio jest od tego, żeby grało a radio, które gra cicho to ...j nie radio.

----------


## Kendra

rrmi - swoją wypowiedzią odniosłam się do postu mr6319 - pół żartem pół serio. zdaję sobie sprawę z tego że nie z każdym sąsiadem mozna porozmawiać, ale od tego nalezy zacząć  :smile:  swoją drogą czy tylko Tobie przeszkadza szczekanie spsa? mozę inni sąsiedzi również powinni zaregować? jak grupa atakuje to łatwiej o skutki

----------


## kaszpir007

Problemem nie są psy a ... ludzie ...

Mieszkam od pewnego czasu na wsi. Na małym osiedlu domków które wybudował deweloper. Niedaleko mnie jest drugie osiedle wybudowane przez dewelopera. Na naszym osiedlu są domki jednorodzinne z działkami około 1000m2 każda.
Na sąsiednim osiedlu są domki bliźniacze a małymi działkami jak domki jednorodzinne z działkami zbliżonymi do naszych.

U mnie duża ilość ludzi ma koty. My też mamy. Kot nie jest kotem "domowym" , oczywiście przebywa też w domu. Ma swoje miejsce w garażu i ma własne wyjście na zewnatrz domu. Ma zajmować się polowaniem na myszy i chronić dom przez tymi żyjątkami ...

Na naszym osiedlu na szczęście psów jest mało. Cieszę się z tego powodu , bo Ci co mają widać starają się dbać o zdrowie sąsiadów bo nie słychać szczekania psów lub sporadycznie (zapewne na noc są w domu lub w garażu psy ...)

Jednakze na sąsiednim osiedlu psy to plaga. Ma niemalże każdy , nawet Ci co mają malutkie działki i domy bliźniacze. Psy odgrodzone są siatką więc się nawzajem widzą i hałas na max ...
Znajomy tam mieszka także. Dowiedziałem się że też kupuje psa. Mimo żę mieszkał całe życie w bloku i psa nie miał to jak się wprowadził na wieś do domu to psa kupił bo ... musi być ...

Szczerze mówiąc nie rozumię takich ludzi. Mają domy z małymi działkami , nie ma ich cały dzień w domu ale psa kupują. Czasu na wyszkolenie psa nie ma. Dom przy domu. Ludzie przenoszą się na wieś aby uciec od zgiełku miasta i hałasu i ... trafiają na jeszcze większy hałąs którzy robią sobie sami lub robią im "sąsiedzi" ...

Nie rozumiem też kupowania psa dla "bezpieczeństwa" . Dla bezpieczeństwa to kupuje się ubezpieczenie , ewentualnie alarm  + obsługa przez firmę ochroniarską , a nie psa którego bardzo szybko można unieszkodliwić rzucając mu zatrutą np. kiełbasę ...

Tu wychodzi głupota ludzi i ich nie liczenie się z innymi. Ten hałas który przeszkadza posiadaczowi psa przeszkadza takze innym.
Gadki że pies jest po to aby szczekał ? Bzdura. Pies może być wyszkolony. Dla bezpieczeństwa ? Bzdura.

Ja jeszcze rozumię ludzi którzy mieli psa i po przeprowadzce pies przeszedł z nimi. Ale tacy "miłośnicy" którzy nigdy nie mieli a nagle kupują bo mają dom ?

Ehhh ...

Sądzę że na takich "miłośników" najlepszym rozwiązaniem są kary finansowe. Duże i częste. Zapewne zmobilizuje ich do wyszkolenia psa albo trzymaniu w domu ...

----------


## KK2012

> Ja jeszcze rozumię ludzi którzy mieli psa i po przeprowadzce pies przeszedł z nimi. Ale tacy "miłośnicy" którzy nigdy nie mieli a nagle kupują bo mają dom ?


Co Ci do tego, że ktoś kupuje sobie psa i jaki ma powód ku temu? To jest jego wybór oraz chęci. Innym może nie odpowiadać to, że siedzisz np. na tarasie i robisz grilla, słyszy przy tym głośne śmiechy, plotki o Zosi z pracy, może mu przeszkadzać płaczące dziecko, muzyka, oświetlenie podwórka, złe stawianie samochodów, remont itd itp. Rozumiem zdenerwowanie ludzi, którzy zapragnęli się wyprowadzić poza miasto szukając spokoju, a tutaj się okazuje, że ludzie to jeszcze większa gnidy aniżeli w bloku i w dodatku szczekające psy, remonty, koszenie, imprezy itd. Niemniej jednak taki jest świat, wszędzie tam gdzie są inni ludzie tam są problemy, więc spokoju można szukać np. w lesie lub kupując naprawdę dużą działkę zasłaniając się dodatkowo drzewami, a nie śmieszne 10 czy 20 arów, gdzie sąsiedzi są zaraz za płotem. 




> Sądzę że na takich "miłośników" najlepszym rozwiązaniem są kary finansowe. Duże i częste. Zapewne zmobilizuje ich do wyszkolenia psa albo trzymaniu w domu ...


Tutaj się absolutnie zgadzam. Jesteśmy takim dziwnym narodem, że jak ktoś nie dostanie po łapach, nie grozi mu gilotyna albo straty finansowe to nie respektuje przepisów, prawa, ma wszystkich gdzieś. Ludzie mają jeździć wolno? Fotoradary, albo lepiej - wszędzie odcinkowe mierniki prędkości? Pies szczeka nocami? Pogadanka z sąsiadem (bezowocna), straż miejska, w ostateczności otrucie niczemu nie winnego kundla lub odstrzał z wiatrówki. Jak ktoś chce być miły lub nie lubi siłowego rozwiązywania problemów musi mieć twardy tyłek.

----------


## firewall

To co piszesz jest typowo polskie - nie pasuje to przenoś się do lasu i tam buduj się!
Takie podejście jest przerażające. Akurat mam porównania jeżdżąc do rodziny w pobliskich krajach. Tak jak tam wypoczywam to u nas nie mam szans. Po prostu tam ludzie wzajemnie szanują swoją prywatność. Stąd siedząc w ogrodzie nie wiem nawet czy sąsiedzi są w swoim czy też nie (krzaki zasłaniają to nie widać). Na ulicy wieczorami też nie słyszę ryczących do siebie współobywateli ( bo po piwku, bo rozmawia przez komórkę, bo idzie z innymi druhami-kibolami).
Wokół cisza i spokój. Z sąsiadami krótkie powitanie, przystanięcie na krótką wymianę zdań przy płocie i tyle. Jak chcą imprezować idą do lokalu. Wychodząc idą spokojnie lub w razie problemów z chodzeniem wzywają taksówkę. 
Nikt nie wyje czastuszek przy grillu do późna w nocy, czy też wystawia głośników do okna by umilić sąsiadom życie.
Gdyby coś takiego zdarzyło się nie byłoby problemu z natychmiastową reakcją policji ( mandat gwarantowany)
Ale to kraje gdzie przed wyrzuceniem do śmietnika  butelkę czy puszkę myje się ją. I nikt nie wpada na pomysł wywalania śmieci do rowu czy do lasu.
Ale jak powszechnie wiadomo w tych krajach żyją chamy i antypolacy, a ich kobiety są odrażające.

----------


## compi

I tam nie grają głośno "Ona Tańczy Dla Mnie", gamonie ; ).

----------


## firewall

Ale za to zachowują się tak :sad:

----------


## afryka

> Nikt nie wyje czastuszek przy grillu do późna w nocy, czy też wystawia głośników do okna by umilić sąsiadom życie.
> Gdyby coś takiego zdarzyło się nie byłoby problemu z natychmiastową reakcją policji ( mandat gwarantowany)


Za to potem trzeba gdzieś odreagować i stąd tacy kulturalni ludzie w czasie wakacji wymiotują na krakowskiej ulicy o 3 nad ranem  :big grin: 

W ogóle kiedy czytam ten wątek, to myślę sobie, że naprawdę chyba mam szczęście - zero konfliktów z sąsiadami.

----------


## grzegorz_si

> To co piszesz jest typowo polskie - nie pasuje to przenoś się do lasu i tam buduj się!


Nie kumam, bo część pozostała Twojej wypowiedzi raczej potwierdza, że buractwo, chamstwo i brak szacunku dla innych ludzi to właśnie polska cecha...
NIESTETY  :sad:

----------


## grzegorz_si

> Za to potem trzeba gdzieś odreagować i stąd tacy kulturalni ludzie w czasie wakacji wymiotują na krakowskiej ulicy o 3 nad ranem


Można powiedzieć, że respektują obyczaje tubylców...

----------


## plusfoto

Czytając ten wątek przypomina mi się zaraz niedawna sprawa pewnej dystyngowanej pani z miasta która wyemigrowała na wieś bo życie tam takie ciche, spokojne i sielskie. A tu nagle przyszły żniwa i paniusi bardzo nie spodobała się praca kombajnów w nocy i wczesne wstawanie o 4-5 rano rolników. Przecież o tej porze porządni ludzie to już lub jeszcze śpią a nie szwędają się po gospodarstwie i innym nie dają odpocząć

----------


## KK2012

> To co piszesz jest typowo polskie - nie pasuje to przenoś się do lasu i tam buduj się!
> Takie podejście jest przerażające. Akurat mam porównania jeżdżąc do rodziny w pobliskich krajach. Tak jak tam wypoczywam to u nas nie mam szans. Po prostu tam ludzie wzajemnie szanują swoją prywatność. Stąd siedząc w ogrodzie nie wiem nawet czy sąsiedzi są w swoim czy też nie (krzaki zasłaniają to nie widać). Na ulicy wieczorami też nie słyszę ryczących do siebie współobywateli ( bo po piwku, bo rozmawia przez komórkę, bo idzie z innymi druhami-kibolami).
> Wokół cisza i spokój. Z sąsiadami krótkie powitanie, przystanięcie na krótką wymianę zdań przy płocie i tyle. Jak chcą imprezować idą do lokalu. Wychodząc idą spokojnie lub w razie problemów z chodzeniem wzywają taksówkę. 
> Nikt nie wyje czastuszek przy grillu do późna w nocy, czy też wystawia głośników do okna by umilić sąsiadom życie.
> Gdyby coś takiego zdarzyło się nie byłoby problemu z natychmiastową reakcją policji ( mandat gwarantowany)
> Ale to kraje gdzie przed wyrzuceniem do śmietnika  butelkę czy puszkę myje się ją. I nikt nie wpada na pomysł wywalania śmieci do rowu czy do lasu.
> Ale jak powszechnie wiadomo w tych krajach żyją chamy i antypolacy, a ich kobiety są odrażające.


Typowo polskie to jest właśnie takie biadolenie - u wszystkich jest lepiej aniżeli u nas. Spędziłem sporo czasu za granicą i wszędzie są porządni ludzie i jest również bydło. Są cywilizowane kraje Europy Zachodniej, w których bałbym się wyjść na ulicę w nocy bez spluwy. W Holandii czy Francji napadali znajomych w biały dzień w centrum miasta, a od policji można było co najwyżej dostać po mordzie. Popatrz na Szwabów, Holendrów w kurortach. Zachowują się jak bydło, bo wiedzą że nie ma nad nimi bata w postaci prawa. Odpowiednie zachowanie nie wynika z ich kultury, ale groźby sankcji. Podobnie jest w Polsce i choćby z tytułowymi psami. Jeśli będzie się sąsiadowi pobłażało to problem nie zniknie, zaprze się. Jeśli wezwie się straż miejską, policję, odstrzeli kundla, będzie robiło się awantury szanse na rozwiązanie problemu drastycznie rosną. 

Tutaj nie chodzi o olewanie wszystkich dookoła, lecz zauważenie faktu, że wszystko działa w obie strony. Niektórym ludziom nic się nie podoba, są z natury nie do współżycia. Ja mam sąsiadów miłych, ale też takich, którzy prawie na mnie naskoczyli podczas budowy chcąc pokazać, że z nimi nie ma żartów. Jedna z nich miała pretensje, że źle zawracam auto. Co najmniej kilka osób musiałem ustawiać do pionu i pojechać  z nimi jak z dzikimi świniami, żeby mieć spokój... 

Osobiście również jestem zdania, że wszelkie występki, zakłócanie ciszy nocnej itd. trzeba karać. Ale nie oczekujmy zmiany mentalności, gdyż ludzie się generalnie nie lubią i nie będą lubić, szczególnie w tych czasach (bo za co?), w domkach to jest najbardziej widoczne (często specyficzna warstwa społeczna dorobkowiczów). Jeśli komuś coś przeszkadza to niech rozmawia z sąsiadem, a jak to nic nie da, bo okaże się, że sąsiad jest debilem, to próbuje rozwiązać sprawę siłowo. Zamiast oczekiwać na zmianę mentalności, najlepiej na taką, która nam odpowiada, oczywiście bez zmiany samego siebie, czyli po polsku.

----------


## bitter

> Kup sobie porządny wzmacniacz, wieeelkie kolumienki i mu włącz tak o 3 nad ranem, tylko uprzedź pozostałych sąsiadów.
> Jak Ci każe wyłączyć to powiedz mu, że radio jest od tego, żeby grało a radio, które gra cicho to ...j nie radio.


Ja bym poszedł dalej. Powiedz sąsiadowi, że sąsad jest od tego żeby można się było z nim dogadać i pomagał a nie zatruwał życie, sąsiad który uznaje tylko swoją racje to ...j nie sąsiad  :wink:

----------


## afryka

> Jeśli będzie się sąsiadowi pobłażało to problem nie zniknie, zaprze się. Jeśli wezwie się straż miejską, policję, odstrzeli kundla, będzie robiło się awantury szanse na rozwiązanie problemu drastycznie rosną.


Kundel nie jest winny, że ma durnego właściciela. 
Lepiej w każdym wypadku zgłaszać sprawę odpowiednim służbom. Jeśli odmawiają interwencji (szczególnie w mniejszych miejscowościach się to zdarza), to trzeba robić zgłoszenie na piśmie i żądać potwierdzenia przyjęcia.
Inna sprawa, że są jeszcze części Polski, w których sąsiad prędzej sąsiada siekierą zarąbie, niż na niego doniesie na policję.

----------


## marynata

> Inna sprawa, że są jeszcze części Polski, w których sąsiad prędzej sąsiada siekierą zarąbie, niż na niego doniesie na policję.


 :rotfl:  :rotfl:  :rotfl: 

Coś w tym jest,mamy narodową awersję do policji i tak sobie myślę że nie wiem co by się musiało zadziać żebym na sąsiada policję wezwała,chyba tylko jakby dzieci tłukł.Ale też nie miałam nigdy okropnych sąsiadów,czasem wkurzają strasznie,ale to samo życie jest przecież  :big lol:

----------


## pablomoc

jacy właściciele takie psy, ja mam psa ale nie muszę się go wstydzić, jest mądrzejszy od nie jednego sąsiada

----------


## marynata

A  radni w Bolesławcu postanowili że w budynkach wielorodzinnych nie można mieć więcej jak dwa psy i dwa koty.
Co się tam dzieje,obrońcy zwierząt apelują żeby ludzie wyprowadzali się z miasta  :tongue:

----------


## grzegorz_si

> A  radni w Bolesławcu postanowili że w budynkach wielorodzinnych nie można mieć więcej jak dwa psy i dwa koty.
> Co się tam dzieje,obrońcy zwierząt apelują żeby ludzie wyprowadzali się z miasta


Obrońcy praw zwierząt niech się w końcu zajmą obroną tych zwierząt a nie pierdołami.
Uchwała jak najbardziej słuszna. Nie można robić psiarni z domu.

----------


## KK2012

> Obrońcy praw zwierząt niech się w końcu zajmą obroną tych zwierząt a nie pierdołami.
> Uchwała jak najbardziej słuszna. Nie można robić psiarni z domu.


Dla mnie to również jest szokujące jak można mieć dużo zwierząt w domu, często wiąże się to z jakąś patologią, chorobami psychicznymi właścicieli.

Niemniej jednak ludzie nie lubią również wielu innych rzeczy, ale muszą to zaakceptować, ponieważ to jest JEGO dom. Możemy w końcu dojść do absurdu i np. zabronić różnych sytuacji, bo jakiś jełop uważa, że powinno być inaczej u sąsiada.

Jestem jakiś wyczulony na wtrącanie się ludzi do moich spraw, kiedyś byłem bardziej tolerancyjny, ale życie chyba uczy obojętności i bezkompromisowości wobec innych, szczególnie tych wiecznie ujadających, niezadowolonych, wymuszających. Dla siebie oczywiście.

----------


## marynata

Rzeczywiście nie powinno się ograniczać wolności,ale egzekwować istniejące prawo.
Radni twierdzą że uchwałę podjęli pod wpływem skarg innych mieszkańców(hałas,smród,brud itd).
Czyli mandaty powinny być np za szczekające bez ustanku psy i nie sprzątnięte kupy.
Co do fetoru w budynkach wielorodzinnych-bardzo trudny temat.Gdzieś na forum jest post osoby która czuje dym papierosowy z mieszkania "pod".I co z tym fantem zrobić(poseł Żalek miał zdaje się taki pomysł żeby zabronić palenia w swoich mieszkaniach w budynkach wielorodzinnych).

U mnie w gminie jest prawo że do dwóch psów nie ma podatku i nawet dobrze to funkcjonuje,chociaż z biegającymi"luzem"psami gmina radzi sobie dosyć słabo.

----------


## Gryfpc

> Dla mnie to również jest szokujące jak można mieć dużo zwierząt w domu, często wiąże się to z jakąś patologią, chorobami psychicznymi właścicieli.


Mamy w domu kilka papug, kota, 2 psy i 2 akwaria z różnymi rybkami, po podwórku biegają jeszcze 2 rotteweilery, kilkadziesiąt kur, kilka kaczek, para gęsi, nie licząc ryb w stawie, czyli wg Ciebie jesteśmy rodzina patologiczną, bo lubimy zwierzaki?!!! Bo na zdrowie psychiczne nie narzekamy!

----------


## rrmi

> Dla mnie to również jest szokujące jak można mieć dużo zwierząt w domu, często wiąże się to z jakąś patologią, chorobami psychicznymi właścicieli.


Chyba dobry towar palisz , bo zauwazenie zwiazku pomiedzy iloscia posiadanych zwierzat a choroba psychiczna to "na normalnie" nawet do glowy chyba nie przychodzi .

----------


## desmear

> Chyba dobry towar palisz , bo zauwazenie zwiazku pomiedzy iloscia posiadanych zwierzat a choroba psychiczna to "na normalnie" nawet do glowy chyba nie przychodzi .


czyli wg Ciebie ktoś, kto mieszka w swoim M razem z 30 kotami, wszystko pod czapką ma jak najbardziej ok ?

----------


## catering1

U mnie sąsiad oprócz tego, że ma ujadające psy to jeszcze słucha głośno Disco Polo. I co tu poradzić :bash:

----------


## marynata

wyluzować się?przystosować się?  
albo Bachem go  

 :big lol:

----------


## afryka

> Co do fetoru w budynkach wielorodzinnych-bardzo trudny temat.Gdzieś na forum jest post osoby która czuje dym papierosowy z mieszkania "pod".I co z tym fantem zrobić(poseł Żalek miał zdaje się taki pomysł żeby zabronić palenia w swoich mieszkaniach w budynkach wielorodzinnych).


Można byłoby się też jakoś grupować - patologiczni miłośnicy piesków  w jednym bloku, patologiczni miłośnicy odoru w kolejnym itp.
Mnie nawet stado szczekających psów nie przeszkadza, ale gdyby mi ktoś smrodził po sąsiedzku papierosami czy grillem, to bym nie zniosła.

----------


## plusfoto

Nie mów że kiełbaski z grila popijanej piwkiem nie jadasz? Chyba nie jesteś jaroszem?

----------


## marynata

> Można byłoby się też jakoś grupować - patologiczni miłośnicy piesków  w jednym bloku, patologiczni miłośnicy odoru w kolejnym itp.


A to bardzo dobra myśl jest  :big lol:

----------


## KK2012

> Chyba dobry towar palisz , bo zauwazenie zwiazku pomiedzy iloscia posiadanych zwierzat a choroba psychiczna to "na normalnie" nawet do glowy chyba nie przychodzi .


O mój towar się nie martw, mam go z lepszego źródła aniżeli ty.

Niestety często tak jest, że dom typu mieszkanie zawalony zwierzętami typu 10 kotów wiąże się z problemami psychicznymi właściciela oraz brudem i całkowitą aspołecznością. Dużo ludzi otacza się zwierzętami w związku z jakimiś wydarzeniami z przeszłości, samotnością i związanymi z tym paranojami itd. Nie tyczy się to miłośników zwierząt czy hodowców, którzy potrafią o nie zadbać i ich decyzja jest w pełni świadoma oraz tym samym nie uprzykrzają życia otoczeniu.

Na "hamerykańskich" stacjach są specjalne programy poświęcone tego typu paranojom. Takich ludzi się leczy.

----------


## grzegorz_si

> Mamy w domu kilka papug, kota, 2 psy i 2 akwaria z różnymi rybkami, po podwórku biegają jeszcze 2 rotteweilery, kilkadziesiąt kur, kilka kaczek, para gęsi, nie licząc ryb w stawie, czyli wg Ciebie jesteśmy rodzina patologiczną, bo lubimy zwierzaki?!!! Bo na zdrowie psychiczne nie narzekamy!


Wybacz, ale dla mnie generalnie pies czy kot, świnia tudzież inne podobne zwierzę w domu to już patologia.
Oczywiście Twojej rodziny za patologiczną nie uważam, bo Cię nie znam!
Bez urazy, po prostu dla mnie to nie jest normalne, aczkolwiek Twój dom - Twoja sprawa. W mieszkaniu to już powinno być zabronione.
Wiem, że wielu ludziom to nie przeszkadza, ale dla mnie pies czy kot w domu = smród. 
Zawsze jestem w stanie wyczuć, gdy ktoś trzyma czworonoga w domu.
Ja człowiek ze wsi jestem i uważam, jak to rasowy wieśniak, że miejsce takich zwierzaków jest poza domem.
Przy okazji: mam nadzieję, że Twój zwierzyniec nie hałasuje sąsiadom, bo 4 psy to mogą nieźle narozrabiać  :sad:

----------


## rrmi

> czyli wg Ciebie ktoś, kto mieszka w swoim M razem z 30 kotami, wszystko pod czapką ma jak najbardziej ok ?


Nie wiem , nie znam nikogo takiego , a jak kogos nie znam to nie wydaje opinii .

----------


## KK2012

> Wybacz, ale dla mnie generalnie pies czy kot,to już patologia


Troszeczkę przesadziłeś, zwierzę w domu jest jak najbardziej na miejscu, buduje pewną atmosferę i pozytywnie wpływa na domowników. Dla wielu jest dobrze... jak jest i już. Ty masz inne podejście, bo jako człowiek wychowany na wsi być może postrzegasz zwierzęta funkcjonalnie, bez przwiązania, typu burek pilnuje posesji, na łańcuchu, świnia daje mięso, krowa mleko, kot łapie myszy itd. Kazdy ma jednak inne potrzeby.

Patologią jest nadmiar zwierząt, utrata nad nimi kontroli, niemożność opanowania się przed stworzeniem zwierzyńca z powodu własnych problemów umysłowych.

----------


## marynata

Nie popadajmy w skrajności.
Zwierzęta w domu(oczywiście nie wszystkie)to żadna patologia o ile nie liczy się ich w dziesiątkach(rybek może być więcej  :big grin: ).
A zwierzęta trzymane "przy domu"to już zupełnie inna bajka i wszystko zależy od tego jak dużą mamy posiadłość i także co mówi miejscowy plan zagospodarowania.
U mnie np jest całkowity zakaz budowy budynków inwentarskich,więc siłą rzeczy  nie mogę mieć nawet jednej kury.Plan został dostosowany do wielkości okolicznych działek i przewidywanego sąsiedztwa.

----------


## grzegorz_si

> Patologią jest nadmiar zwierząt, utrata nad nimi kontroli, niemożność opanowania się przed stworzeniem zwierzyńca z powodu własnych problemów umysłowych.


Zgadzam się z tym co tutaj napisałeś. Ja oczywiście widzę to inaczej, Ty inaczej i to jest normalne  :smile: 
Coś jak chodzenie w butach po domu: dla mnie niedopuszczalne, a dla innych normalne. Ot, każdy swój dom prowadzi jak chce.
Po prostu mi takie czworonogi w dom śmierdzą, śmierdzą mi meble, pościel, wszystko gdzie taki zwierzak przebywa. Wnerwia mnie bród i sierść - nieodłączny element takiego czworonoga. Dla mnie to po prostu niehigieniczne i tyle. 
Oczywiście: bez wywoływania wojny z nikim - ja tak mam i koniec  :smile: 
Wracając do tematu ogólnego: u mnie jest spokojniej. Okazało się, że burki hałasowały, bo uganiała się w sąsiedztwie grupka psów, wypuszczanych na noc przez jakiegoś idiotę, lub idiotów. Zauważyliśmy te psiury, bo ci durnie zaczęli być na tyle bezczelni, że puszczali je już za dnia.
Mamy u nas takie lokalne forum, na którym ludzie próbowali wspólnie ustalić właściciela, po tym jak wpisy ukazały się, psy nagle zniknęły.
Potęga Internetu  :smile:  ..., albo czysty przypadek.

----------


## batko lenin

Mam w mieszkaniu kota- przybłędę ( już 7 lat), córka ma chomika syryjskiego... Nie ma większych kłopotów z tym mini-zoo :smile:  Bydlątka trochę czuć, ale jakoś to nam nie przeszkadza :cool:  Dbamy o nie i to wszystko... Jest umiar i jest sens... Ale kilka kotów lub psów w jednym (nie daj Boże ciasnym) mieszkaniu??? Powodzenia życzę właścicielom, a sąsiadom cierpliwości i stalowych nerwów :yes:

----------


## firewall

> wyluzować się?przystosować się?  
> albo Bachem go


Lepszy jest Penderecki. Kto zabroni słuchać naszego najwybitniejszego kompozytora. Proponuje np."Polymorphia" lub jeżeli sami nie zdzierżycie to np. puszczać belcanto np. Montserrat Caballe. :cool:

----------


## Kendra

nad moim mieszkaniem mieszkają muzycy - cała rodzina gra w filharmonii, ćwicza w domu. do tego mają min 2 psy ( nie wiem dokładnie ile ale tyle słyszałam na pewno). powiem tak - da się zyć, i nie musi to być uciążliwe. kiedyś zrobili koncert bluesowy przy otwartych oknach - zdarzyło się to 1 raz - czemu nie- niech grają.- o 21 skończyli, bluesa nie słucham ale źle nie grali.  co mi tam szkodzi, żę słysze trąbkę, flet, klarnet, perkusję czy coś tam jeszcze - pobrzęczą i przestaną.psiaki biegają po ich wielkim mieszkaniu ( mają 160m2) - też je słychać. trzeba po prostu okazać sobie trochę zrozumienia. ja za to robię imprezy całonocne często i gęsto. nie wiem czy dochodzą do sąsiadów odgłosy, bo oni się nie skarżą na nas a my na nich. dodam ,że są to moi jedyni bliscy sąsiedzi - dookoła nie mam nikogo - tylko ich nad nami.  bardziej irytują mnie sąsiedzi, którzy zrobili sobie parking na podwórzu. mieszkam na parterze, wszyscy stawiaja samochody pod moim oknem - oczywiście rurą wydechową w stronę okna, żeby było łatwiej wyjechać. mogłabym okna myć dwa razy w roku a tak to minimum raz w miesiącu muszę. takie są uroki życia w sąsiedztwie. czasem sie zastanawiam, czy jak się nei wyprowadzę  kiedyś do nowego domu to nie będzie gorzej  :wink:  ale przecież da się żyć ze sobą  :wink:

----------


## tomraider

Witam.
Na szczekanie i wycie w nocy psa sąsiada są dwa sposoby ; po złości i po dobroci , wzajemnie się wykluczające. na pewno po dobroci zastosować trzeba jako pierwszy. Czyli konkretnie : niestety trzeba się zająć psem sąsiada, rozpoznać jego podstawowe potrzeby i próbować je zaspokoić, czyli spacer z psem sąsiada wieczorkiem ,pies obejdzie , poogląda i obwącha i zaznaczy swój teren , będzie wiedział  co się na jego terenie dzieje i nie będzie musiał wyciem czy szczekaniem obwieszczać psiemu światu gdzie i kto panuje. druga sprawa to karmienie i buda z zabawkami psa. zawsze można podkarmić wieczorem psa sąsiada , podrzucić mu parę kości  do obgryzania bu się nie nudził, jeżeli nie ma odpowiedniej budy można zaproponować pomoc udając choćby miłośnika zwierząt . Próbować można i trzeba bo idzie o nasz bezcenny sen.Zawsze lepiej pójść ,choćby z kijkami Nordic Walking na półgodzinny spacer z psem sąsiada,rzekomo do ochronny, niż nie spać w nocy. Dużo cennych rad i sposobów tresury psów zamieścił w swojej książce autor programów  w Discovery  Cesar Millan , można kupić książkę i się wyedukować.Osobiście spróbowałem paru jego sposobów na psach wójka i działają bezbłędnie. a poświęciłem na to zaledwie może ze 20 minut.Jeśli po licznych próbach nie da się pomimo dobrych chęci , można po złości spróbować ze strażą miejską , z sądem itp, ale to długa ciężka i toksyczna w relacjach z sąsiadami droga która może okazać się nieskuteczna. osobiście jestem zwolennikiem wysokich opłat - podatków od posiadania psa czy kota , problem rozwiązałby się sam bo nikt kto naprawdę nie potrzebuje psa i ma czas się nim zająć by go nie miał.Może czas , po zebraniu się w kupę, zainteresować tym problemem lokalnego radnego, zawsze może pomóc
pozdrawiam.

----------


## KK2012

> (...) trzeba po prostu okazać sobie trochę zrozumienia (...)ja za to robię imprezy całonocne często i gęsto(...)


Nie robisz problemu na zasadach wzajemności. Sytuacja autora topicu jest nieco inna, bo on przeszkadza, a reszta stara się tego nie robić ze względu na szacunek dla innych lub im inny tryb życia (starsze osoby itd.). I ludzi to wkurza. Rzadko się zdarza, aby np. na głośne dźwięki u sąsiada narzekał ktoś kto sam np. gra na perkusji u siebie.  :wink: 




> nirytują mnie sąsiedzi, którzy zrobili sobie parking na podwórzu. mieszkam na parterze, wszyscy stawiaja samochody pod moim oknem - oczywiście rurą wydechową w stronę okna, żeby było łatwiej wyjechać. mogłabym okna myć dwa razy w roku a tak to minimum raz w miesiącu muszę.


Możesz wezwać straż miejską, jest obowiązek parkowania bodajże 10 metrów od okien.

----------


## Kendra

a to ciekawosta o której nie miałam pojęcia  :smile:  pewnie nie skorzystam, ale wiedzieć można

----------


## grzegorz_si

tomraider - sposoby może i dobre, ale wiesz... właśnie dlatego nie mam psa i nie chce mieć psa, bo nie chce mi się z nim biegać na spacery, dokarmiać go i zastanawiać się co zrobić, żeby był wesoły. To obowiązki właścicieli psów. 
Jeżeli ktoś decyduje się na psa to musi sobie zdawać sprawę z odpowiedzialności za to biedne zwierzę.

Osobiście jestem również za wysokimi podatkami od czworonogów: psów i kotów, podatkiem usankcjonowanym na poziomie krajowym a nie lokalnym.
1. Podatek od każdego czworonoga.
2. Obowiązkowe znakowanie zarejestrowanych czworonogów w postaci obroży z chipem.
3. Odławianie, usypianie i utylizacja wszystkich psów i kotów bez obroży - koszty rzecz jasna pokrywane byłyby z tychże podatków.

Uprzedzę ataki "miłośników zwierząt", sam jestem za szacunkiem dla życia w każdej postaci, ale psy i koty wolno biegające są dużym zagrożeniem zarówno dla ludzi, jak i innych zwierząt. Do poczytania: 
http://ulubiency.wp.pl/kat,1010779,t...?ticaid=110225

W Polsce daleko nam jeszcze do sytuacji na Ukrainie czy w Rosji, gdzie dzikie watachy psów widać na każdym kroku. Niemniej jednak wolno biegające psy i koty są na wsiach problemem.

----------


## gregorwinn

Zgadzam sie w duzej czesci z  "grzegorz_si". 
Przy ruchliwych drogach nagminnie wypuszczane są psy i koty, potem plątają się przy drogach a ile psów i kotów może przygarnąć takie domostwo przy trasie? Jak nikt nie przygarnie tych niechcianych zwierząt - zmęczone lądują pod kołami samochodów. Straszne ale prawdziwe. Może obowiązek rejestracji i chipów zmniejszyłby takie działania, gdy "pies już się znudzi"... 

Ach i jeszcze jeden durny zwyczaj na wsiach - spuszczania psa na noc gdy nie ma się ogrodzenia :/ doprowadza mnie to do szału i nawet młodzi ludzie nie pojmują, że późnymi wieczorami ludzie wracają też do domu z pracy, wieczornych zmian itd. koszmar!!!

----------


## gahan

Z kotem to ja mam na spacer na smyczy wychodzić?

----------


## forgetit

> Z kotem to ja mam na spacer na smyczy wychodzić?


Jak masz kota, to jesteś patologia i nigdzie masz n ie chodzić  :mad:

----------


## Diedra

> Z kotem to ja mam na spacer na smyczy wychodzić?


Niezawodnie. W przeciwnym wypadku będzie stanowił zagrożenie dla ludzi i zwierząt i trzeba go będzie zutylizować. Zakup odpowiedniej smyczy możliwy będzie wyłącznie po okazaniu dowodu rejestracyjnego kota wraz z aktualnym numerem czipa i okresowym przeglądem weterynaryjnym. Wymagane będzie udokumentowanie wpłaty kwoty podatku od posiadania, tzw. kociogłówszczyzny, za ostatnie 5 lat. Kot nieserwisowany podlegał będzie konfiskacie.

----------


## Elfir

Nie ma co popadać w przesadę. Nakaz chipowania psów i kotów z hodowli w momencie sprzedaży nowemu właścicielowi oraz nakaz sterylizacji/kastracji kazdego nabywanego psa i kota utrzymywanego w celach rekreacyjnych (czyli poza zarejestrowaną hodowlą) zlikwidowałoby problem zwierząt bezdomnych lub bezmyślnie rozmnażanych (tzw. nielegalne hodowle).

----------


## tomraider

> tomraider - sposoby może i dobre, ale wiesz... właśnie dlatego nie mam psa i nie chce mieć psa, bo nie chce mi się z nim biegać na spacery, dokarmiać go i zastanawiać się co zrobić, żeby był wesoły. To obowiązki właścicieli psów. 
> Jeżeli ktoś decyduje się na psa to musi sobie zdawać sprawę z odpowiedzialności za to biedne zwierzę.


Witaj.
Niestety nie spodziewaj się że ktokolwiek da prostą i skuteczną do zrealizowania radę jak rozwiązać problem z szczekającym czy wyjącym w nocy psie sąsiada,  nie ma dobrych i wygodnych rozwiązań jeżeli piszemy o walce ze skutkami , są tylko złe i bardzo złe. 




> wolno biegające psy i koty są na wsiach problemem.


Ten problem niewątpliwie występuje i potrzebne są rozwiązania ALE  nie jest tematem wątku, zakładającemu wątek przeszkadza pies sąsiada a nie bezpański.
pozdrawiam.

----------


## grzegorz_si

> Ten problem niewątpliwie występuje i potrzebne są rozwiązania ALE  nie jest tematem wątku, zakładającemu wątek przeszkadza pies sąsiada a nie bezpański.
> pozdrawiam.


OK trochę się zagalopowałem.
Uważam jednak, że rozwiązanie dotyczące uciążliwego psa jest bardzo proste i skuteczne: obroża antyszczekowa. 
Niestety sąsiad musi jeszcze poczuwać się do odpowiedzialności za swojego psa i mieć minimum kultury. Niestety z tym jest gorzej...

----------


## gregorwinn

złote słowa...

----------


## rosłoń

ciekawostki prawne w temacie  :smile:  http://forumprawne.org/prawo-wykrocz...jacy-pies.html

----------


## gregorwinn

Wymyslilismy nowy pomysl - jak sasiad ma psa, to ja kupie sobie golebnik i umieszcze tak, zeby golebie sr..y mu po parapetach  :smile:

----------


## Gryfpc

Tylko, że gołębie, to broń obosieczna...  :wink:   :smile:   :big grin:

----------


## Elfir

Lepiej sobie zrobić składowisko obornika w pobliżu jego tarasu. Obornik w ogrodzie się przyda...

----------


## justaan

> Z humanitarnych sposobów dających natychmiastowy efekt wymieniłbym polanie wodą z szlafu najlepiej zakończoną ogrodniczą końcówką. Zamyka się piesek w ciągu sekundy bez wzg. czy jest z rasy lubiącej wodę czy nie. Wystarczy naprawdę krótkie polanie, które go nie zmoczy w widoczny sposób, takie na pysk. Powtórzysz to kilkukrotnie, aż zajarzy, że wycie nieodłącznie wiąże się z prysznicem i po zawodach.


Przetestowałam i zdało egzamin na 5+, dzięki za podsunięcie rozwiązania!

----------


## Verso79

Problem z psem,  kup psa, zmienisz podejście

----------


## grzegorz_si

> Problem z psem,  kup psa, zmienisz podejście


Nie chcę psa. Nie lubię psów. Nie widzę sensu posiadania psa.  Chcę ciszy w nocy i normalnego snu. Chcę żeby wszyscy posiadacze psów zrozumieli, że ujadanie ich burków nie jest nailszym dźwiękiem na świecie.

----------


## plusfoto

Problem z psem trochę przypomina sprawę miastowej pani która się wyprowadziła na wieś i w okresie żniw pracujący kombajn jej przeszkadzał.

----------


## clean fire

Zazwyczaj to nie jest problem z psami, tylko z właścicielami psów. Pies ujada, bo właściciel tego od niego oczekuje i za to ujadanie często nagradza.  
W moim odczuciu to właściciel psa ujada na całe otoczenie a nie pies. Sam tak nie potrafi więc posługuje się biednym psem.

----------


## Gimba

Ktoś tu napisał żeby na psie się nie odgrywać bo co pies temu winien.. A po chwili pewnie wstał od komputera i poszedł robić rosół  kura/świnia/krowa to niby gorsza niż pies i można zabijać bez opamiętania? Dla mnie to tylko zwierzę jak każde inne a podobno kura jak się przywyczai do człowieka to jeszcze gorsza/lepsza niż pies (tak słyszałem). Istnieją sposoby na wyegzekwowania odpowiedniego zachowania sąsiada/psa ale jak komuś szkoda psa to tym bardziej będzie szkoda sąsiada. Swoją drogą to ja po miesiącu takiego koncertu obmyślałbym już morderstwo.. Psa/sąsiada

----------


## frankos

Podejdź do sąsiada i porozmawiaj

----------


## Slyder

jeszcze trzeba wystosować pismo ze skargą na właścicieli pobliskich stawów i zarządców rzek, że wypuszczają jesienią komary poza swoją posiadłość.

----------


## Greg_81

> Podejdź do sąsiada i porozmawiaj


trzeba próbować, choć niestety często brakuje ludzkiego zrozumienia, wiem bo mam sąsiada który hoduje gołębie ...

----------


## jacek.zoo

Ja na początku używałem obroży antyszczekowej, ale to takie niechumanitarne. Jak znowu zaczęły szczekać, a akurat sąsiadowi urodziło się dziecko to psy na noc szły do garażu. I tak zostało, i ja nie mam problemu i sąsiad nie musi wysłuchiwać. A psy tak się przyzwyczaiły że jak jest zimno to idą ,,zapukac,, do drzwi tarasowych zeby je wpuscic do garazu

----------


## surgi22

Czyli można żyć w zgodzie z sąsiadami  :yes:

----------


## beatagl

> Czyli można żyć w zgodzie z sąsiadami


Tak można

Też mamy psa , nie szczeka , śpi w domu. Szczeniaczek na początku trochę piszczał wieczorami (mieszkał na zewnątrz ), raz sąsiad zwrócił nam uwagę, że chce spać a nie słuchać piszczenia psa,(domy oddalone od siebie 70m) odpowiedziałam mu, że zabiorę psa do domu a on ma koguty tez zabrać do domu, bo nas budzą rankiem. Od tej rozmowy nie było już nigdy tematu psa. Lubimy sie , spotykamy i jest ok .

----------

